# New Game



## Spookyboo

Would you guys be interested in playing a game with me....I have a story that I will post a bit at a time but its interactive at certain points I will ask you what I shall do in the story ...there is a mystery to the game that has to be figured out
There are clues hidden in the story ie place it takes place and you would need to guide me to find them ...are any of you interested? If you are let me know and every night i will post another piece of the story....

Thanks 
Spookyboo


----------



## scareme

Sounds good, but I don't know how good I'll be.


----------



## Bloodhound

Post away Spooky


----------



## The_Caretaker

We're waiting!


----------



## Spookyboo

The light from my candle flickered madly with the trembling of my hand. Instead of dispelling the darkness it only set the shadows to dancing. Peering into the corners with wild eyes I desperately tried to distinguish if any of the shadows had substance. My imagination conjoured up every kind of monster and evil thing that could be lurking there just inside the darkness
waiting to attack. I could hear my heart beat drumming in my ears and I willed myself to calm down. Then, I heard a scuffling noise and nearly screamed!, but I realized it was only my own feet on the worn floorboards. Making my way, cautiously keeping my back to the wall and listening for any new noises, I moved closer to what I hoped was a way out. The wall stopped at an opening, to what I didnt know, the glow of the candle made a scant circle on the floor and I could see nothing beyond it.
I couldnt swallow my throat had gone dry. I didnt know what waited for me silently biding its time waiting for me to come closer, the only thing I knew for certain was that I was in mortal danger.

Do I go through the opening or keep moving in the room I am in?
Remember every room has things I either must find or will be of use ...you can go in and out of the rooms as you like....well sometimes


----------



## Bloodhound

Keep moving in the room you are in.


----------



## The_Caretaker

Move towards you right and look along the walls to see whats in the room


----------



## Spookyboo

uietly I slipped past the opening and pressed my back to the wall again. I listened for any movement but all was quiet. Step by step I made my way until with my hand I felt a window. I breathed a silent sigh of relief, if I could just open the window very quietly and drop to the ground, then I would be free. I pulled away the frayed curtain and felt for the lock which was unlatched. The payne of glass was dark I could not see anything outside. Slowly I put the candle closer to the window. It was horrible the whole window from the outside was engulfed in some writhing red bloodly mass. It was wet and pulsing and as I stared dumbfounded it began making a strange sucking noise. I immediately stepped back and nearly fell over something I caught myself just in time it was a table, a dinning room table and all the chairs were knocked over and askew. It looked as if it were set for dinner fancy glasses and plates even food but it looked strange and I couldnt quite figure out why it looked funny it was.......moving...I looked closer and strained my eyes, then I understood it was swarming with maggots and bugs of all kinds. I put my hand to my mouth to stifle a gag and then felt something against my leg. Instantly I put my candle down to see what it was and this time I did scream for there on the floor was a corpse swarming with maggots all I could see for a brief moment was the white blue glisten of a putrid eye. I jumped back and hit the wall and went quickly along it and I found myself at another opening this time it was a small door.

Do I explore more of this room? Open the small door or go back to the large opening?


----------



## joker

Open the door, it may contain something useful.


----------



## Moon Dog

Agreed, open the door...


----------



## Lilly

Y open the door.....


----------



## The_Caretaker

I say explore the rest of the room


----------



## joker

Lilly said:


> Y open the door.....


If it's a small door, I was thinking cabinet door, there maybe something in there of use.

Original post said that each room would contain something needed to be found or something of use.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Open the small door.


----------



## DeathTouch

How about get naked? Have the candle drip on your bare skin.

Wait, wrong story...

Small door please, or get naked. LOL


----------



## Spookyboo

I stared at the door. Just a simple wooden door with a round metal knob. I realized I was scared to open it. After the horrible things I had just discovered
not knowing what lay on the other side of the door stopped me cold. What if it were something worse? I thought again of the feasting maggots and got the courage to turn the knob. Slowly it turned and I heard the lock click, now or never I thought, and pushed the door open. Nothing jumped at me I walked a step or two over the threshold and listened, waited for several minuets before I dared breathe. From the candles light I could see I was in a kitchen. I could just make out the looming shapes of a fridge, stove, cabinets and drawers, and sink. I couldnt see more than that by the candle. I walked forward and something brushed against my face at once I brushed at it thinking it some insect or worse, but it turned out to be a string for the light in the kitchen.


Do I turn on the light? Search the kitchen? or Move on? Tell me what I should do here....


----------



## DeathTouch

Search the kitchen


----------



## Bloodhound

My thought is Turn on the light and search the Kitchen.


----------



## Spookyboo

I reached up and yanked the string, a dim dirty bulb wavered into a sort of half life but I could now see the kitchen in full relief. As the light came on cockroaches and rats scattered to the dark nooks of the kitchen to spy at me with their beady eyes. Well at least they ran from me I thought it could have been worse. The kitchen was covered in a greasy coat of dirt and long forgotten dishes were pilled up in the sink. The smell was pungent so I stayed away from them. The cupboards held varying degrees of half chewed boxes of inedible food , and other contained plates and dishes and bowls. I found a spray bottle with industrial bug spray and put it on the counter. In another drawer I was rewarded with a large carving knife. I looked further through the drawers and found a flashlight without any batteries, and empty fabric grocery sack and a few bottles of bottled water. I walked to the fridge there were some pictures held with magnets one of the people in the photo looked like me. I stared at it not remembering having that picture taken. Just then I had a pulsing pain in my temple and it took a moment for my head to clear. For one moment I thought I remembered something but it flew quickly from my mind.

Carefully I opened the fridge and there on a plate dry and molded over was what was left of a human heart. I felt sick what kind of hell was I in. When I slammed the door shut I heard a jingle. I waited and didnt hear it again. I looked around the kitchen trying to figure out what made the noise. It was a key rack just to the side of the fridge. It had three sets of keys. One set looked like door keys and the other two were smaller. There were no markings on them except one key had the letter B on it. finishing my exploration didnt yeild any more items of use. I noted there were three more doors in the kitchen a very small white dirty door, a door which at one time must have led to the back yard but was so boarded up it was impassible, and another door much like the one I used to enter the kitchen....I was still uneasy but at least the light bulb gave me some extra comfort. I made another quick search and satisfied I began loading my bag.

Alright what do I take what do I leave and what door do I go for?


----------



## DeathTouch

Take the keys and knife and use the door that was just like the door you came in.


----------



## The_Caretaker

grab the keys and head back through the door you came through and prop it open to help explore the first room, also grap the flashlight and the cloth bag


----------



## DeathTouch

Oh, check the back of the photo. Anything?


----------



## joker

take the bug spray, keys, knife, water, and flashlight (no telling what macgyver could do with these items.)

X2 on head back through the door you came through and prop it open to help explore the first room


----------



## Spookyboo

I put everything that could be of use to me in the bag. Bugspray, Keys, Bottled water, Empty flashlight I even took the photograph. I looked at it again, for some reason it haunted me, a little painful sensation in the back of my mind. Just to check I flipped it over and saw there was a number scrawled on the back 9-1-4-6-8. I put it in the bag in case it would come in handy later. Lastly I picked up the knife. I felt a bit more confident holding a weapon. The polished blade glimmered in the light and I could see my reflection. It was beautiful, the handle rested so perfectly in my hand. I had a feeling I was going to need it. I took a stack of dishes from one of the cabinets and wedged the door open. 
The little bit of light that spilled from the kitchen illuminated the end of the dinning room, I almost wish I wasnt able to see the extent of the infestation. I skirted the table and checked the breakfront, nothing but napkins and table cloths . I took one anyway just in case. There were a few floral arragements and a grandfathers clock that chimed just as I approached it and nearly scared me to death.
curious, it was 12:00 and the dial said it was evening. I tried to recall what had happened before I found myself in this room and I couldnt. I looked closer and saw that there was a bloody hand print on the glass, as if someone used to the clock for support.
looking at my own hand I could see it was much larger than the print. Then I remembered the body. I walked over, the insects were still busily munching. It looked like a woman but it was hard to tell it had to have been here awhile.

Next step: Is there anything to be gained from the body? and how? and its either the large opening or the two doors in the kitchen.


----------



## scream1973

Its a choose your own adventure book.. lol


----------



## DeathTouch

Find out if the corpse's hands were bloody. Next find out if the blood on the corpses hand came from her and where on her body was the blood coming from. How do you think she died? Also check pockets of corpse. Does she have a purse etc. Is there a blood trail? if not check out the larger door.


----------



## Hellrazor

Since you can return.. I would leave the body and check out the small door in the kitchen.. the one that is probably a pantry.. the small white dirty door.


----------



## Spookyboo

scream1973 said:


> Its a choose your own adventure book.. ol


Its alot like that only, this is a story I wrote ..its my own creation...


----------



## The_Caretaker

check on what is on the table, and then head back into the kitchen through the other door


----------



## Hellrazor

oooh oooohh im shivering with annnttiiiicccciiiippppaaa........................shun!


----------



## DeathTouch

This is almost like D&D.


----------



## Spookyboo

I took another glance at the table, nothing but spoiled food and maggots. It looked like everyone had just set down to dinner when whatever horror befell them. I looked toward the large opening, it looked to me like a gapping black hole, so without hesitation I went back into the kitchen. Since I had the choice of two doors I thought I would try the small white one, it really didnt matter since I didnt know what lay beyond either door. I tried the knob, it was locked. I fished out the keys, the largest was a sort of a skeleton key and it worked, the lock clicked.
I opened the door and held out my candle, it was a basement door. A long set of dark cobwebbed steps led down.
The dust on the steps didnt seem to be disturbed. If I had to guess no one had come this way in a long while. 
Fearing something coming in the kitchen after me I carefully shut the door. Down I went noting the walls were covered with
cobwebs and a few empty coathooks. About half way down I saw a broom and set it across the steps, atleast I would know if anyone were coming down after me. finally I got to the bottom of the steps and peered into darkness, it was as silent as a tomb. Reaching out for the wall I was surprised to feel a light switch, I took a breath and turned it on. For a moment nothing happened then I saw a glow near the ceiling, with a crackling pop a florescent light came to life. It flickered and threatened to go out but It stayed on. 
It was typical basement old furniture pilled against the walls, holiday decorations an old rusty bycicle and several cardboard cartons. There was a pathway through the debris and I followed it around. A washer and dryer stood against one wall with a table for folding and a furnace stood oposite. The furnace was cold and silent, though its elaborate grill would have looked menacing with its gas fire burning like a great tooth filled mouth. On the ground in front of it was an ash shovel and a small pile of ashes. 
On the farthest wall was a work bench. I was delighted to see some simple tools 
screw drivers, hammer, scissors, handsaw, an old coffee can of nails and matches. I checked through the only drawer and found 2 D batteries. The small transistor radio I found had static on all the channels.
above the bench more newspaper clippings tacked haphazardly, all them yellow and faded. Finishing my search the only other items I could find were a square shovel and a rake leaning against the wall.

Alright what do I take and what do I leave, keep in mind the bag we have is not huge so we cant take everythng. 
We also have a choice of the large opening and the last door in the kitchen.


----------



## DeathTouch

Well, it depends how much room you have but the hammer, screw driver, and a few nails would be good. Would also take the 2d batteries. 

Large opening


----------



## The_Caretaker

I agree with DT


----------



## scareme

Take what DT says, plus the matches. Can you read any of newspaper clippings? I say use the last door in the kitchen. Then you'll have the kitchen area compleatly searched and you don't have to come back to search it later.


----------



## Bloodhound

Take what DT says, plus the matches and scissors. Look into the several cardboard cartons

Large opening


----------



## Moon Dog

Will the batteries fit the flashlight? If so, put them in and see if the flashlight works...

Take items mentioned above, screw drivers, hammer, scissors, handsaw, a few nails, & the matches.

Any trunks or dressers here in the basement? If so, check out the trunk(s) and drawers.

Any windows? Anything under the stairs?

Check the last door in the kitchen.


----------



## Spookyboo

I ran my hand through my hair. I was so pumped up with adrenalin I was nearly shaking. I took a long drink of water and finished the rest of my bottle. I knew I couldnt take everything so I tried to think of what I absolutely had to have
screwdriver, scissors, matches, hammer and a couple of nails. I was tempted to take the saw but it was to long for my bag, better to leave it and know I could come back for it if I needed to. I loaded the batteries into the flashlight and turned it on to make sure it was working the beam rested on one of the newspaper clippings. 
Disappearance of Woman Still Have Police Baffled.
the story went on to say that a 60 year old woman out walking one evening disappeared with out a trace not far from
her home. Police have no leads and no witnesses. The other clippings were all similar missing persons, except for one, Gruesome Discovery in Dumpster. 
Thursday Morning the discovery of a nude torso in a dumpster outside a construction site has the Community on edge. Chief Morgan wouldnt comment on the ongoing investigation except to say there were few clues. Speculation surrounds this new find and the number of missing people in the area. 
Did I remember seeing that in the paper? I would remember that wouldnt I? It seemed like the memory was somewhere I just couldnt pull it into focus. 
I doused the candle and put it in the bag I wanted to use the flashlight and did a last check of the basement.
There was nothing of use in the boxes old clothes mostly, a few knick knacks, I checked the furniture to just in case but came up empty. I made sure I had everything and then headed for the stairs as I started up I saw a sparkle under the stairs.
Pushing a few cartons out of the way, I searched, it was a ring. It had a diamond and was engraved inside it simply said Renee. I put it in my pocket, after all if I ever got out of this place it might be worth something.
I put the broom back in place and hesitated at the top of the stairs. Putting my ear to the door, I listened. there was a scratching noise. Looking through the keyhole I couldnt see anything. Then I heard the scratching again. It was probably a rat.
In the dinning room I heard the clock begin chiming and then a blood curdling scream caught me off guard and I nearly fell down the stairs. I stood gasping and listening terrified to open the door. The screaming abruptly stopped and was replaced by a wet gurgling noise and then silence. Long minutes I waited peering through the keyhole to see if anyone would come into the kitchen. Only then did I come out and slip to the last door in the kitchen watching over my shoulder. I turned the door knob very quietly, wincing when I heard the click. I pushed but the door but it wouldnt open. I pushed harder and it opened the slightest inch but still it wouldnt budge. It felt as if it were being blocked from the other side.

How do we now proceed our only option is back through the dinning room and then...through the opening.


----------



## The_Caretaker

Back to the dining room, search it again with the flashlight lookin floor to ceiling


----------



## scareme

Through the opening we go.


----------



## Moon Dog

Recheck diningroom, then through the big opening... bag over shoulder, flashlight in one hand,
knife in the other hand.


----------



## DeathTouch

big opening to see the wiz.


----------



## Moon Dog

To take a wiz?

Sorry... wrong game...


----------



## DeathTouch

If we have any good magic shield spells, this might be a good time to use it. We need a magic sword too.


----------



## Moon Dog

I have a cloak of invisibility, does that help?


----------



## DeathTouch

If we meet up with the dude that is making all these corpses, YES!


----------



## Hellrazor

eeeeee Im actually a little nervous. What a great story... onward we go... I agree, check the dining room quickly with the flashlight.


----------



## Bloodhound

Moon Dog said:


> Recheck diningroom, then through the big opening... bag over shoulder, flashlight in one hand,
> knife in the other hand.


I agree


----------



## DeathTouch

Also, maybe I didn't catch it, but how did this lady get in this house?


----------



## The_Caretaker

She woke up there


----------



## Spookyboo

Tightening the grip on my knife I walked quietly to the opening of the dinning room and did a quick peak around the door.
Everything looked as it did before. I expected to see another body or at least blood some evidence. Where was the person who was screaming? I know it was coming from here.
Moving inside the door I took another look at the corpse it was the same as before though with the help of the flashlight I could definately tell it was a woman, or what was left of a woman. She had a napkin clenched in one fist, so I guessed she was one of the diners. I wasnt going to fight the maggots for a further inspection but did another check of the room and found nothing more of interest. 
It was time to go to the opening. I stood to one side and listened in the darkness, I thought I might have heard a lock clicking, but it could have been nerves. I held out the knife and swung the flashlight around in one motion hoping to catch whomever might be waiting for me in the darkness by surprise. I quickly swept the light around the room and caught a flash and a face. 
My heart felt as if it would burst through my chest, I made a small squeek of a noise and tried frantically to find the face again. After a frantic moment I did, it was my own reflection in a mirror on the wall. The room was empty. 
The front door was to my right and straight ahead on the right was a large staircase. On the left was a hallway and a single door. I wiped the sweat from my brow and tried to calm down. I felt a heavy dark feeling and I just knew something still lay waiting for me somewhere.

Which way should we proceed?


----------



## DeathTouch

What a trickster!

head for the hallway.


----------



## The_Caretaker

The hallway and the single door


----------



## Bloodhound

We are not going to let you go out the front door anyway, so let's check out the hallway and single door.


----------



## Spookyboo

I walked into the room and went to the front door. Like the back door it was completed boarded shut. Someone went to a lot of trouble to make sure that no one could get in or out. 
There was a little front entry table with a stained glass lamp, I turned the knob but it only provided a glow and not any real light. On the table I found a few pieces of mail. An electric bill addressed to a Arthur A. Barris, a do it yourself taxidermy brochure for 
Arthur Barris Jr., and a Note addressed to Linda Barris. I felt funny opening someone else' mail but maybe it could help me.

Dear Linda,

How are you, we haven't heard from you in quite awhile now and Dad and I are beginning to worry. We have called several
times but haven't been able to get you on the phone. Last time we spoke you sounded a bit anxious and it has been on my mind. I know things havent always been the greatest between us, but I wish you would call me to put my fears at rest. 
I hope to hear from you soon.

Love Mom

I wondered if that was the woman on the floor in the dinning room. Suddenly a floor board creaked and I spun around, had someone been on the stairs watching me? The hair on the back of my neck stood on end. I held my breath and listened.
I heard another creak directly in the room above me and I moved away from the stairs. I had a feeling someone was playing games with me, and I had no choice but to play. I swept the room with the flash light as I moved toward the single door. A pair of ball and claw foot chairs flanked a small table with a vase of flowers. Little doily's on the back of the chair made me feel as if I was in some sort of twisted doll house. Several pictures were on the wall mostly imitations of the Masters, but there was one picture of a smiling couple at their wedding. Mr. and Mrs. Barris I presumed. There was one picture missing,
I could see the discolored square on the wall where it would have hung. 
Once or twice I looked over my shoulder fearing someone or something was creeping up behind me. I was getting jumpy and I couldn't afford to lose my head. 
I quickly reached out and opened the door my knife ready but the door just opened and nothing came from the darkness. Panning around quickly I could see it was a galley style pantry, and it was no wonder the door in the kitchen wouldn't open it was blocked by another body.

What should be our next step?


----------



## Moon Dog

Look about the pantry for anything of interest...

Take a look at the body... does it look freshly killed?

Pay attention to the floor, look for any tracks in the blood.


----------



## scareme

Agree with Moon Dog, check out the body.


----------



## Moon Dog

Are there any windows on the main floor?

Can we see out of them if there are?

Curious if there's houses next door or if we're in more of a farmhouse setting.


----------



## Bloodhound

Moon Dog said:


> Look about the pantry for anything of interest...
> 
> Take a look at the body... does it look freshly killed?
> 
> Pay attention to the floor, look for any tracks in the blood.


^--- let's go with this


----------



## Spookyboo

The pantry was a mess as if there were a violent struggle, broken plates and food stuff all over the floor. Bloody foot prints traversed the whole area as if the killer was pacing in the space back and forth to the body. I walked up to the still form, it was Mr. Barris. He had defense wounds on his hands and forearms and deep plunging wounds to his chest. Worst of all both of his eyes had been removed. They were so neatly cut out it looked as though they were surgically removed. This man who was not small, I would have guessed 240 pounds or so, put up a huge fight and I wondered at the strength and anger that must have done this. There was no fresh blood it was all dried black, it couldnt have been his murder I had heard from the basement stairs. I searched through the room checking cubords and drawers, there were plates, stemware, and extra silver. Mrs. Barris must have entertained a lot. There was also canned goods and boxes but nothing of any use to me. I was just about to leave when I noticed something sticking out from under the body. I carefully retrieved a hypodermic needle full of something and capped on the end with a little stopper. Strange that I would find this here and I wondered who it might have been for. 
I wrapped the needle in my napkin and put it in my bag. I wasnt sure if I would need it or not but I didnt want to leave it for anyone else either.
I was getting tired, the constant stress was beggining to get to me as I eased out of the pantry and slowly went down the hall 
there were several doors two on the right two on the left and one straight ahead.

Which door ..?


----------



## Bloodhound

Which door ..? First door on the right.


----------



## Spookyboo

I opened the first door on my right it was a closet set under the stairs. It was filled with coats and shoes and some old sports equipment. An assortment of soccer balls, tennis rackets a baseball glove and ball. I was ready to shut the door when I saw something on the wall down near the floor. It was something carved into the sheet rock, I had trouble making out what it said I tilted my head to the side and finally I could see one simple word. "Monster" was scrawled in a childs writing. I closed the door sighing. It seemed with each step I took I felt worse and worse, what poor child had hidden in the dark afraid of a Monster.

Next Door....?


----------



## Bloodhound

across the hall to the first door on the left.


----------



## Spookyboo

As I turned the knob to go into the first door on the left, I felt a pain in my head and my vision went blurry. I felt dizzy and held the door jam to keep from falling to the ground. I heard a clinking noise and the sound of water. I clutched my knife tight and threw open the door. It banged on the wall as the flashlight beam danced over a sink and toilet. The room was empty, but how. I definetly heard someone inside just this minuet, didn't I? I reached on the wall just inside the door and a bright light lit up the room. It was totally empty, I closed the door and locked it with the skeleton key. I had to sit and clear my head for a moment and didnt want any unexpected visitors. I looked in the mirror over the sink. I didnt look good, I had dark circles under my eyes and I looked white as a ghost. I went to turn on the water and there was dried blood and a kitchen knife like my own in the sink. I ran the water and washed my face and ran my hands through my hair. I sat on the toilet 
and held my head. I was beginning to doubt my sanity, I wanted to scream but didnt want to alert anyone to my location 
though my instincts told me they already knew.

Next step!!


----------



## Bloodhound

Three rooms left. leave the bathroom and goto the next door on the left.


----------



## scareme

I agree with Bloodhound.


----------



## Moon Dog

Clean up the second knife and put it in our bag...

Look around the bathroom, is there a closet? 

Better yet, is there a medicine cabinet?

Window in this room? Houses next door?

If there is none of the above, next door on the left.


----------



## Bloodhound

Moon Dog said:


> Clean up the second knife and put it in our bag...
> 
> Look around the bathroom, is there a closet?
> 
> Better yet, is there a medicine cabinet?
> 
> Window in this room? Houses next door?
> 
> If there is none of the above, next door on the left.


^--------- Glad to see someone is thinking. I agree with Moon Dog --------^


----------



## Spookyboo

As I sat there staring at the dirty floor tiles, I saw movement out of the corner of my eye. I looked toward the bath tub, good god I never checked the bathtub. The shower curtain was dark and I could not see into the tub, I backed away, had I locked myself in here with someone. The shower curtain moved slightly, I could hardly believe what I was seeing.
I had no time to get the key from my pocket to open the door and besides where would I run. It was hard to find the courage but once again I moved forward my knife before me and grasped the curtain. I pulled it back quickly, and breathed a sigh of relief .
There was a open window and a breeze was ruffling the curtain. To my dismay the window was to small for me to climb out. I looked out the window and could see nothing but an open field, even if I tried to call out for help there was no neighbor to hear me. The tub had a ring of dried blood, It appeared that whomever left the knife in the sink had also showered. 
I turned from the mess and went back to the sink I cleaned the knife and stored it in my pack. I checked the medicine cabinet and found only over the counter stomach aids and Aspirin, I took a couple for my headache. There was no closet just a small stand with folded towels. 
Finished with my search I went to the door and unlocked it. 
The hall was empty and I made my way down to the last door on the left. The door opened to a family room with a TV, I clicked on the table lamps as I went. It was empty and bland, a couch and a love seat two end tables and a coffee table with a remote control. It was so devoid of decoration I wondered if anyone actually used it. There was a closet with a bi-fold door and it stood open, I looked inside. It had a shelf of games but it didnt look they were ever used. The way the door was open it looked like a prop, as if to convey a family setting. It was sad, a closet full of unopened games and puzzles. 

Next step!


----------



## Hellrazor

Windows in this room? Telephone in this room? If you have searched everything I would check the last door and then head upstairs....


----------



## The_Caretaker

Also under the furniture and seat cushions, try the tv


----------



## Moon Dog

I would like to grab a towel from the bathroom and go back
to the coat closet and check all the pockets in the coats.

Where was it that we found all the sporting equipment? If 
memory serves, it was the coat closet...

Wondering if there was a golf club or a baseball bat...


----------



## scareme

Moon Dog! This is not the time to play golf or baseball! We are in serious trouble here! 
I'd say check out the next room.


----------



## Moon Dog

Baseball bats & golf clubs make excellent weapons, or, to keep things at bay as well...


----------



## Spookyboo

I picked up the remote and turned on the TV making sure the volume was low. It was the news and I watched as a reporter
standing in front of a wooded area began her news cast. Police say the remains of yet another victim have been found in a remote stretch of woods off route 12. The victim who has not yet been identified, was found mutilated and wrapped in a blanket. The police have yet to make a formal statement about this case, but there is already speculation that it is related to the torso that had been found earlier this month. Fear and unanswered questions haunt this........ I turned off the TV. 
I walked over to the window and found it was boarded over like the doors. A phone!, for a moment I was hopeful but the jack had been ripped from the wall. I sunk down on the couch, it felt lumpy and I pulled up a cushion, someone had shoved a board game under it. It was covered in bloody fingerprints like someone had played the game with blood on their hands.
Candyland, probably every child's favorite game, it was disturbing to see it like that marred and corrupted.
I dropped the cushion and paused at the door, I felt as if I was finding more and more questions instead of answers. 
With a diligent check I went to the door at the end of the hall. I turned the knob, it was locked, I tried the keys but none of them worked, so I went to the only remaining door that I hadnt checked.
There was light coming out from under the door and I watched to see if a shadow would cross the narrow beam of light.
Opening the door I could see it was a study. A huge desk sat prominently and the walls were all covered with shelves of books.The drapes were open and I could see that these rooms had metal bars outside of the window. There was a lot in this room and I didn't know where to begin.

Give me your ideas...what to look at ...I will give you a hint...there is something that must be discovered here.. .....Dont worry Moondog I will let you look in the coat closet again...lol


----------



## The_Caretaker

enter and check for other rooms off the study, if not lock the door or bar it in some way and go through the desk. what is a in the room.


----------



## DeathTouch

First thing you do is take the batties from the remote. It sounds like someone was trying to hide something. Do you see any other bloody finger prints. Where ever the game was played like a table or coffee table etc. Find the blood and you will find what was going on. I wouldn't be surprised if you needed to check the couch again.(Like under too)


----------



## scareme

Checking the desk is a good idea. Also check around the shelves to see if they are secret doors to passageways. Any books look extra worn, or out further than the rest of the books? What can you see out the windows?


----------



## Moon Dog

Spookyboo said:


> .....Dont worry Moondog I will let you look in the coat closet again...lol


I'm easy to please...  

I agree with the others... check the desk out thoughly, looking through the drawers and even under them and behind them.

And as Caretaker mentioned, check for other doors in this room.

Is there a phone? Computer?

Glance over the titles of the books... any of them have blood on them?

Look about the room, anything have blood on it? What all is in this room?


----------



## Bloodhound

You mentioned "The drapes were open and I could see that these rooms had metal bars outside of the window." How many room's? You also mentioned "I watched to see if a shadow would cross the narrow beam of light." But you didn't say if you ever saw a shadow or not. Did you?


----------



## Spookyboo

Bloodhound said:


> You mentioned "The drapes were open and I could see that these rooms had metal bars outside of the window." How many room's? You also mentioned "I watched to see if a shadow would cross the narrow beam of light." But you didn't say if you ever saw a shadow or not. Did you?


Sorry about that, just to clarify I did not see any shadows under the door thats why I went in! lol


----------



## Spookyboo

I walked in and went to the Desk It was very old and heavily carved, on the wall behind it I noticed there were several framed Diplomas, doctorates, and certifications with Mr. Barris's name on them, It seems he was a Dr. of psychiatry. I sat in the leather chair before the desk and noted the drawers were all locked. I turned on the desk lamp and noticed there was no computer or phone. In the middle of the desk there was an overturned empty vial it was labbled Thorazine. I could also see an appointment book, I looked through it but none of the names meant anything to me, The only curious thing was every week there was a day blocked off and it had the initials AB. I walked to the window again I saw nothing but empty fields, this house must be out in the middle of nowhere. I looked at some of the books they were various psychiatry books, medical anatomy books, physicians desk reference, and compendiums of medical trials. As I walked around I came to one section of books that were smeared with blood. I tried to pick one of them up but it was secured to the shelf as were all of the other books in this one area. I pushed and pulled at the shelves but they didnt move. It looked like it might open in some way but how?


----------



## Moon Dog

Look around the room for a single object that has blood on it... a book, lamp, anything that might look like a triggering device.


----------



## The_Caretaker

See if any of the keys you have open the desk drawers, then do what Moon Dog suggested


----------



## Bloodhound

Search the Desk It was very old and heavily carved for a triggering device, Look under it and as well look at the under side of the desk and look behind the several framed Diplomas, doctorates, and certifications with Mr. Barris's name on them. Move the desk lamp.


----------



## Spookyboo

I went back to the desk area and checked out the diplomas. I searched them all and last one I looked behind, I found a safe. It was shut and locked but had a dial so what I needed was the combination. I decided I would tackle the desk first. I got out my keys and the one with the B on it worked, it unlocked the desk. In the topmost middle drawer I found pencils and pens, writing paper and paper clips, a pack of sticky notes, and a stapler. I pulled the drawer out and looked underneath but there was nothing. I looked in the drawer to the left, a few books and empty file folders. The bottom drawer on the left side however contained more of those clear medication vials, some were marked Throazine but some had names I couldn't pronounce. It also had more hypodermic needles and alcohol. I then checked the last drawer on the right it was filled with patient file's. Alot of different names much like the appointment book. I didn't recognize any of them, but I checked each name to make sure.
I pulled the drawer all the way out like I had done the others and to my surprise I found a remote control taped to the back of the drawer.
I looked at the section of books that looked like a door and I pointed the remote and pushed the button. A latch clicked and the door opened about an inch or so. I checked under the desk and all around but found nothing else of use or interest. I wish I could get in that safe....


----------



## Hellrazor

Spookyboo said:


> Just to check I flipped it over and saw there was a number scrawled on the back 9-1-4-6-8. I put it in the bag in case it would come in handy later.


Try this


----------



## The_Caretaker

Most combinations are only 3 digits, but it is worth a try or maybe try regrouping them like 9 14 68, of course 9/14/68 is SpookyBoo's B'day


----------



## DeathTouch

Didn't you find some numbers before?


----------



## Bloodhound

I looked at the section of books that looked like a door and I pointed the remote and pushed the button. A latch clicked and the door opened about an inch or so. Go and take a peek behind the door. Then shut it and relatch it. Then go and fiddle with the safe. Trying variations of this combination,,, 

09-14-69

9-1-4-6-8


----------



## Moon Dog

The_Caretaker said:


> Try regrouping them like 9 14 68, of course 9/14/68 is SpookyBoo's B'day


Very astute observation Mr. Holmes!



Bloodhound said:


> Go and take a peek behind the door. Then shut it and relatch it. Then go and fiddle with the safe. Trying variations of this combination,,,
> 
> 09-14-69
> 
> 9-1-4-6-8


I agree... this is our next step!


----------



## Hellrazor

tap tap tippity tap


----------



## Spookyboo

I walked carefully toward the secret door, I had no idea who or what might be inside. I had my knife at the ready just in case and I slowly eased the door open. Inside the room it was pitch black, I listened for any noise no matter how slight. So far there had been nothing in the rooms but I didn't want to start getting careless. I felt on the wall and found a switch and a light quickly illuminated the room. I walked in amazed, it was some sort of hospital room. There was a bed with 4 point restraints, a long metal tub full of water, lots of machines with dials, straight jackets and a chair bolted to the floor. On a tray was some gruesome looking surgeons tools, I shuddered and felt a cold sweat break over me. The walls looked sound proofed and anyone unlucky enough to be screaming in here would be heard by no one. It was horrible, a sterile Hell, for who I didn't know and to think of what might have been done here made me sick to my stomach. The smell of antiseptics was giving me a headache so I went back to the other room. I clicked the door shut and went back to the safe. I remembered something, the picture, the picture had numbers on the back. It was a long shot but it was worth a try. I pulled out the picture and looked at the numbers on the back. 9-1-4-6-8, that was to many numbers for a combination lock. but maybe 9-14-68 would work. I slowly turned the dials, I pulled on the handle and surprisingly it opened. I reached in and removed two items a patients chart and a journal. 

Do you want me to read the diary and patient chart?...what would you suggest we do next?.....Bravo Caretaker...that is indeed my Date of Birth. You are all very good at this..


----------



## Hellrazor

read it read it!


----------



## scareme

Looks like you have some reading to do. Get a comfortable chair with good light.


----------



## Bloodhound

scareme said:


> Looks like you have some reading to do. Get a comfortable chair with good light.


*Agree*


----------



## Moon Dog

scareme said:


> Looks like you have some reading to do. Get a comfortable chair with good light.


Ding, ding, ding! We have a winner!


----------



## Spookyboo

I sat down in the desk chair and looked at the patient file the name read Arthur Barris Jr. It was a thick file, on the inside cover of the chart it had a page of dates that began when Arthur was the tender age of 5 and went all the way up to last month. It showed a date and the word treatment and then a check to show it was completed. There were pages of blood work values, also a list of medications. The list was huge and I wondered just how many drugs they fed this poor guy. 

I read on, through several pages.

"Family violence usually results from the abuse of power or the domination and victimization of a physically less powerful person by a physically more powerful person." Other factors that create or maintain a power differential, such as family connections or health status, can also foster situations in which the more powerful person exerts inappropriate control or intimidation over the less powerful person. Any misuse of power, especially that which involves physical violence or psychological intimidation, constitutes abuse.

Criminal acts can be performed in a dissociative state. Since a percentage
of male and female patients with dissociative disorders act
out aggression and display criminal behaviors, some of them may
be found in the criminal justice system. This case report demonstrates
that the long-term failure to diagnose dissociative identity disorder
in a forensic psychiatric patient permitted the continued existence of
highly aggressive dissociative identity states, and near-relapses into
homicidal behavior. The author concludes that careful screening for
dissociative disorders and the provision of treatment for dissociative
disorders in forensic settings is necessary.

considerable risk of relapsing into criminal behavior.
As the present case report demonstrates, dissociative
identity states may have an inclination to commit murder,
and be capable of performing this act. If the patient is not
treated for the dissociative condition, the patient's aggressive
feelings, ideas, and impulses may remain encapsulated
DlSSOCl.ATION,

Patient continues after many treatments to lash out at his main care givers. Every care has been given to prevent harm to care givers
as well as the patient. Weekly shock treatments as well as behavior modification have so far been unsuccessful. Drug trials have yet to show 
a remarkable suppression of anger in the the patient. More clinical trials and perhaps a more aggressive treatment is necessary. I will not rule out lobotomy procedures.

There was a lot more medical jargon and report after report. I hoped I would understand more after I read the Journal. One thing I was sure about was this person was very disturbed and extremely dangerous.


----------



## Moon Dog

I'm thinking that this is who we're dealing with here... Arthur Barris, the son of the home owners...

After reading the journal, how old is Arthur now?


----------



## Bloodhound

It was a thick file, on the inside cover of the chart it had a page of dates that began when Arthur was the tender age of 5 and went all the way up to last month. It showed a date and the word treatment and then a check to show it was completed.
Yes.. How old is Arthur? 
What was the date and treatment that was completed?


----------



## Hellrazor

I wouldnt go in the creepy room again.. He might put you in the chair and torture you..I think hes in the house... Check out this room a bit more and get the heck out of there.


----------



## Spookyboo

I opened the journal, it belonged to Arthur Barris Sr. It was nearly full. I read a few pages at random

February 1985
Arthur seemed unusually agitated tonight at dinner, he wouldn't eat his vegetables. I told him he was not complying with the rules and that if he continued to act up he would need a treatment. He at once began to eat them but his attitude was not improved. I ended up taking him for a treatment anyway. I will not tolerate this kind of disobedience I am not sure what to do with him. 

June 1992
I started him on the medication it seemed to put him in a catatonic state, though I could still detect his willful insuboardination, I decided to increase his treatments of electroshock. I feel he should be removed from school but his mother babies him.

September1994 
I found his notebook in his room while Arthur was at school it was filled with the most disgusting pictures, along with threats of violence towards me and apparently his mother. He would need to atone for this.

May 2000
Even with the new medications he still seems resistant to his therapy. If I take him off his medication he becomes abusive. 
He smashed up all the furniture in his bedroom. I left him strapped in the treatment tub tonight, I hope it will improve his mood.

It went on like that, there was to much to read at once but I got the idea that his father was the one that was crazy. I felt sorry for Arthur Jr.
though who knows what he has become. I flipped to the end of the Journal 

May 2008
It appears the new medication is a success. Arthur is extremely pleasant and obedient. I had so hoped for this day, all those years of treatment and I thought my failure, but finally my triumph is evident. Maybe for the first time he wont have to be strapped down.
I will tell him this at dinner, I bet he willl be delighted. 

I quickly added up the years. If he started his therapy at 5 years old then that would make him 28. The last entry was May...I guess dinner did not go as well as Daddy had hoped. I knew now who it was in the house. I don't know what I am doing here though and what he has planned for me. I felt so tired and drained, I held my head and stared down at the desk. I needed a plan......


----------



## Moon Dog

Okay, let's recap a little shall we?

We have no idea why we're here, we don't know these people or don't remember them if we do.

We woke up in a house that was boarded up and looks to have been that way for a while.

Meaning it looks like we've been here for some time (but how long?).

This is evident from the condition that we found the bodies in.

There was a picture that we took from the kitchen that had a person in it that looked like our character
but didn't remember having that photo taken.

We've search most of the downstairs and have figured out that the person that we're dealing with is Arthur
Jr and he seems to have some sort of disorder (or so his father thought).

We know that we're in a farm house somewhere in the middle of nowhere.

Does that about cover it? 

I say take another look at the photo again... where is the setting? If we look at it for a while, does it bring
back any memories of when it was taken? Who else is in the photo?


----------



## Bloodhound

Maybe one should ask: Who am I? Where am I from?


----------



## Hellrazor

I was just going to say that Bloodhound... so is the narrator.. Spookyboo... a boy or a girl? Could you be Arthur Jr? Could you be the mom? hmmmm so many questions now.... 

Where is Arthur Sr? the mad scientist that did this to poor Arthur Jr... 

OOOHHHH the suspense!!!


----------



## The_Caretaker

Draw out the house plans as best as you can see if there is a potential for other hidden rooms, review the inventory of what we have.


----------



## Spookyboo

The best way to remember where I had been was to draw out a rough sketch of the rooms I used some paper that was in the desk and I put as much detail into it that I could. 
http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee31/omegamonk/firstfloorblueprints.jpg

(I know you clever people are going to see an inconsistency with the blue print it refers to the beggining and which wall the window is on in reference to the opening, all the other rooms are correct..please over look it for it does not effect the story or outcome...thank you)

I took every thing out of my bag of goodies to see again what I had.

Candle and candle stick
matches
screwdriver
hammer and a couple nails
one water bottle
three keys 
flashlight
two kitchen knives 
napkin
scissors 
fancy ring
a photo

I looked hard at the photo it looked like me but with different hair. My hair was longer in the photo. I felt the near crew cut of my own hair, ouch, there was a big bump and a small cut. I didn't remembering hitting my head but I don't remember much of anything at all.
I looked at the picture again there was a couple of people outside attaching cornstalks to the front of the house. There was a man and a woman with their backs turned a boy with a baseball cap on and me a bid sideways, I would swear it was me but my hair was longer ..
I couldn't be sure I got a sudden flash of pain behind my eyes and I got that woozy feeling again. Maybe I knew these people but I couldn't see how...this is crazy I need to get out of this place. Quickly I packed up my stuff..


----------



## Moon Dog

As asked before, is our character male or female?

Also, are we wearing dark "hide in the shadows" or light "here I am" clothing?

Wasn't there a room or two that we haven't explored yet downstairs?


----------



## The_Caretaker

No bedrooms in this house, theres more of the house to explore


----------



## Hellrazor

Dont forget upstairs guys... there is still upstairs... woooooooooooo


----------



## Spookyboo

Moon Dog said:


> As asked before, is our character male or female?
> 
> Also, are we wearing dark "hide in the shadows" or light "here I am" clothing?
> 
> Wasn't there a room or two that we haven't explored yet downstairs?


To answer your questions the character appears to be male wearing jeans and a dark tshirt. There is one hidden space down stairs left to be found and for the rest of the house you must go upstairs!
just to make this a bit more challenging....you are on your own..."bwahahahahaha"


----------



## Spookyboo

Hi, ...still playing? ...


----------



## The_Caretaker

Of course, we need to get some rest can we lock the door to the study of nail it shut


----------



## Bloodhound

Let's make our way back to the hidden space down stairs.


----------



## Hellrazor

ya, ya, explore downstairs...Im too frightened to go upstairs yet


----------



## DeathTouch

To bad we don't have photos or images.


----------



## Moon Dog

Bloodhound said:


> Let's make our way back to the hidden space down stairs.


Do you mean the exam room?

I thought we looked that over pretty good...


----------



## scareme

Well we have to find the last hidden room downstairs. What room do you think we need to check again? Wasn't there a room in the kitchen we didn't get into. Maybe we should use the hammer and screwdriver to remove the hinge pins to see if we could get in that way.


----------



## Spookyboo

I cant give you to many hints would be to easy and it still might but one of you has mentioned the area where the secret room is, somewhere during the game. Check out the blue print it should be evident.


----------



## Bloodhound

Okay, Spookyboo I think that maybe we need to go ahead and finish the search of the laboratory. Look for any other hidden rooms or entry way's. Scareme, you are right about another room "I went to the door at the end of the hall. I turned the knob, it was locked, I tried the keys but none of them worked" I think we should try to enter this room as well.


----------



## The_Caretaker

Ditto


----------



## Moon Dog

Sounds good... let's do it!


----------



## Spookyboo

I was about to leave when I caught site again of the blood stained books. There was blood outside but I hadn't seen
any blood inside. Whoever was trying to get in hadnt found the remote that opened the door. What were they looking for? I clicked the remote again and once more the door clicked and opened. I worried someone would come in behind me and trap me in the room so I quickly locked the study door with my key. I felt sick going back in there but I needed to make sure I hadnt missed anything. The room was neat and orderly as before but I hesitantly moved farther inside the room and looked closer at what it contained. The Bed was made with fresh clean sheets but I could see the leather restaints were stained with persperation. The chair's restraints were similarly stained and I guessed 
both had seen alot of use. The tray of instruments seem to gleam from across the room and I had the silly notion that they were dangerously alive.
I walked to the tub. It was filled with clear water, I leaned over and looked down, my own face reflected back to me and I reached out a hand and touched one finger to the water. It sent out ripples that distorted my relection, I had another flash of memory walking along a hall with
a little boat. I lurched back from the tub and knocked over a small table that I hadnt noticed before. An object skittered across the floor.
Looking down I saw it. It was a small silver box with the initials AB engraved in the top. I opened it and was shocked to see hair. It was baby hair, soft and fine with a golden hue. My own light brown hair seemed mudied and dull compared to the nearly glowing locks. Giving the room another glance I walked back to the opening. I was filled with strong emotions about this room and nearly felt like weeping, for the child who's beautiful hair rested within the box. 
I pushed the door closed until it clicked and then put the little box on the desk, leaving it in that room seemed wrong. I grabbed my bag and unlocked the study door. Now there was just one room to get in, I knew it was locked because I had tried to open it before, I wondered how I was going to get in.


----------



## joker

Are the hinge pins on the outside of the locked door? You may be able to use your hammer and a nail if necessary to drive the hinge pins out to remove the door.


----------



## Moon Dog

I'm going to go out on a limb here and ask if our character knows his name... if so, what is it?

If not, going to check for any identification on our person...

Just want to make sure that we're not Aurthur Jr!


----------



## Hellrazor

Thats who I think we are!


----------



## Spookyboo

.....For some reason I cant remember anything before I found myself in the dark dinning room and there is no identification in my pockets. I don't know my name either but I am sure its not Arthur Barris Jr.
The hinges are indeed on the outside of the door...do we make noise and remove the pins as suggested?


----------



## Hellrazor

Have you found any cooking oil or anything that could make the hinges come out easier and quieter?


----------



## Moon Dog

The sound won't be coming from the pins, but more the banging sound that the 
hammer and screwdriver will make driving the pins out of the hinges.


----------



## Moon Dog

Can we check the pockets of the coats in the closet for some more keys?

Dare I say, can we check the pockets on the bodies for more keys?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Yes we need to look for more keys, check the desk look under the drawers for keys or other things taped to the bottom


----------



## Spookyboo

I studied the hinges of the closed door it would be easy to smack the pins out with the hammer but It would make a lot of noise. I decided to instead make sure I hadn't missed any keys in my searches. So I started with the desk and was very careful to check everything, no keys turned up. I went back to the TV room looked through everything again, even the games shelves and found nothing. I rechecked the Bathroom without 
success. Retracing my steps I again went to the closet and this time checked every coat pocket, moved all the equipment around. The only thing I found was more writing, it said I am shame. I stood from my toils and realized what I had to do next. However it might disgust me I was going to have to search the bodies. I went to the pantry next it seemed more horrific than it had before. It was nauseating to be so near the putrid smell but this needed to be done. I went through his pockets and found his wallet. Arthur Barris, so it was as I had suspected. Drivers license, credit cards, a few dollars, and a picture of a small boy of about three with golden blond locks. How sweet he was smiling for the camera, I could only asume this was the boy the hair had come from. He had nothing else in his pockets and I was just about to turn to leave when I saw something on his chest. There was a ribbon end sticking out of one of his wounds. I pulled and could see it was really pushed in deep, it wouldn't come out.........


----------



## Moon Dog

Let's use the knife and make the end come out... doing what needs to be done.


----------



## Hellrazor

get it get it! Ya, use the knife!


----------



## Moon Dog

Are we not playing anymore?


----------



## Bloodhound

Moon Dog said:


> Are we not playing anymore?


I hope we still are



Moon Dog said:


> Let's use the knife and make the end come out... doing what needs to be done.


I agree with this course of action. Let's get the knife and slash open the chest and see what comes out. Not to mention how that is going to make our narrator act and or feel.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Yup. Hack and slash that ribbon out. Pull and yank to whatever end. Then go to the basement, get the bicycle and peddle your ass outta there..LOL!


----------



## Spookyboo

just letting you know that spookyboo is not feeling well today,but will be posting as soon as she can. hang in there


----------



## Bloodhound

Spookyboo said:


> just letting you know that spookyboo is not feeling well today,but will be posting as soon as she can. hang in there


Get Well Soon!


----------



## Moon Dog

Spookyboo said:


> just letting you know that spookyboo is not feeling well today,but will be posting as soon as she can. hang in there


Hope you get to feeling better soon... we want to know what happens!


----------



## Spookyboo

Thanks for the well wishes guys...I am not yet 100% but I didn't feel right letting you wait much longer for the next part..

I pulled the knife out of my bag and took a deep breath .My hand was shaking as I approached the body. Tentatively I made a small slit in his chest, the rancid smell that erupted caused me to gag. I hacked around the ribbon, the decomposing flesh was making sickening wet noises, and then black fluids began seeping from the new wounds. The whole knife was soon coated in them. Finally I pulled the ribbon free,a key dangled at the end.I sunk to the floor disgusted by what I had just done, I tossed away the knife and looked at the key, I had gained my prize but at what cost. I could feel the dull throbbing starting in my head again,I closed my eyes and my mind filled with shadowy visions from the past. I tried to concentrate, but every time I tried to see things clearly,the more confusing they became.
taking the other knife from the bag, I made my way down the hall to the locked room. Some how I knew before I put the key in the lock that the door would open. The light from the hall shone in on a dusty wooden floor. Using the flashlight I looked for a light switch, I flicked it, but no light came on. Reluctantly, I went into the room sweeping back and forth with the flashlight. On a table I saw a small lamp and turned it on.The room awash in an amber glow was filled with a treasure trove that was every little boys delight. Toys of every kind littered the floor, as if a child had been playing with them right before I opened the door. A tiny bed was neatly made in the corner
next to a small chest of drawers. On top of the chest was a framed picture of a little golden haired smiling boy. Next to the picture was a 
pair of bronzed baby shoes, I picked them up and read the inscription, Arthur Barris Jr.1980. I checked through the drawers, they were all filled with children's clothes. His presence here was so strong in this strange little shrine, I could almost hear his laughter. Looking in the closet I found more of the child's clothing,shoes and toys, On the floor of the closet were several dusty, but neatly wrapped presents. On the largest present there was a tag, it read Happy 3rd Birthday to my big boy.Love Dad.
None of this made any sense. Why was this room kept like this, Arthur would be 29,surely this couldn't be his room. Confused I tried to make sense of this, then I remembered my picture. I pulled the photo from the bag and sure enough the same little boy was smiling.......


----------



## DeathTouch

It it almost like days of our lives. But a little more graphic.


----------



## Hellrazor

mmmmmmmm


----------



## Moon Dog

There must have been a brother maybe?

Maybe we're the brother?









Anything else in this room of use? Looking high and low... maybe something that doesn't belong 
for one reason or another...


----------



## Hellrazor

Maybe they tried keeping him like a little boy.. or maybe Jr. passed away and they kept everything the same.


----------



## Moon Dog

I thought of that as well, but I still think that we're dealing with Jr here as our "adversary"


----------



## Dr Morbius

What are our options? Anything left to check?


----------



## Hellrazor

unwrap a couple of presents... see if they are decoys or body parts or just plain old presents.... see if any tags indicate what year they are for... maybe he died on his birthday... but which one? 

Then take a deep breath... and head on upstairs to see what awaits you...

IMO anyway...


----------



## Moon Dog

Hope you're feeling better Spookyboo!


----------



## The_Caretaker

Glad you're feelin gbetter, but I think we need to head upstairs


----------



## Spookyboo

There was really nothing of use to me here, I thought about opening the presents but they were clearly meant for the little boy. I just couldn't bring myself to open them. All of a sudden I felt like I needed to leave the room. I went back into the hall and closed the door, for some reason I locked it, I'm not sure why but I felt I needed to keep this room safe. 
I had alresdy searched everything down stairs and even though I didn't want to, it was time to go upstairs. Slowly I went back into the living room. I listened for any movement, but I heard nothing. As I approached the stairs I thought I saw a glimmer of light,I shined the flashlight on the stairs and was surprised to see that fishing line had been strung back and forth across the stairway., like some sort of man made spider web. Was that there before?, there was no way to know. Either this was meant to keep me from going up stairs,or to slow me down.


----------



## Moon Dog

Head upstairs ever so slowly... making sure not to step on the line.


----------



## The_Caretaker

Two option either we cut the fishing line or squeeze through it. if we cut it may be connected to something and it may drop to alert someone/thing of our presence, if we squeeze through it may be connect to ring a bell or if we need to make a quick escape it will hinder our departure. We need to consider what to do


----------



## Moon Dog

See my above post...


----------



## Hellrazor

I would walk along the side of the staircase and then cut the line so that if there is a trap, it may not get you.. you dont want it there when you are rapidly escaping later...


----------



## Spookyboo

I looked closely at the fishing line, there didn't seem to be to much room for me to slip through. The line's stretched from the spindles
and hand rail to eye hooks on the wall. Without cutting some, I could not see any way to get up the stairs without getting tangled at some point . I tried to trace where each line went, but lost sight of the ends of the lines at the top of the stairs. There was no way for me to know if it was attached to an alarm. Reaching out I gingerly touched one of the lines, it was very taught,I pushed again on another line and it 
was some what slack. After testing all the lines I could reach they were the same,some taught,some slack.


----------



## Moon Dog

Can we work our way up the railing by sliding?


----------



## joker

Moon Dog said:


> Can we work our way up the railing by sliding?


Even if we can't that might be a quick way to get back down if need be


----------



## Hellrazor

R we sure there is no other way up.. an old farm house may have a servents entrance to the main bedroom.....

If not, I maintain... cut em!


----------



## Moon Dog

I know! Let's go outside to the barn, get a ladder, and climb in a second story window!


----------



## The_Caretaker

cut the ones with slack and then reassess


----------



## Spookyboo

I reached in the bag and took out the scissors, nervously I cut a slack line and held my breath. Nothing happened. I let out a sigh of relief,
but I knew I had to cut a taught line next,and I feared what would happen. I posistioned myself for a fast get away and reached out and cut the taught line. Instantly the line slipped through the series of eye hooks, as it raced up the stairs I heard a muffled sound of something moving ,then nothing but silence. Sweat began to bead on my brow, what was that? I stood still unable to move, I shone the flash light at the top of the stairs,I couldn't see anything. Suddenly it seemed to get darker behind me. I turned around in time to see the light go off in the kitchen.
Oh God is there someone down here with me.


----------



## Moon Dog

Well, we either go up the stairs or go to the kitchen.

If our adversary had these lines on the stairs, there must be 
another way upstairs...

I'm wondering if there might be a dumb waiter in the kitchen...

Whoever it is that's here is either waiting for us in the kitchen, 
or they high tailed it back upstairs since we set off some sort 
of alarm...

Might be a possibility that the line was tied into the house's 
electrical system shutting off the light, but I doubt it.

I vote for going to the kitchen...


----------



## Hellrazor

I vote for hiding somewhere and crying in the corner.


----------



## The_Caretaker

Keep cutting the lines


----------



## Moon Dog

I think that the line is gone now that we cut it... at least that's how I read it...


----------



## Hellrazor

oh where are you spookyboo! We miss you.


----------



## Bloodhound

quick- run to the kitchen and see what caused the light to go off


----------



## Moon Dog

^^ What he said! ^^


----------



## Lilly

Yoohooo...it's storytime
did you got back to the kitchen?


----------



## Spookyboo

I moved off the stairs and waited by the opening, nothing was moving around. It was so still I could hear the grandfather clock ticking in the other room. I walked back to the kitchen taking great care and shinning the light in all the corners. Maybe the light bulb burnt out. I walked in and found the dark kitchen deserted. I pulled on the string, but nothing happened, the light would not come on. I was so frustrated I wanted to scream. I heard a thunk upstairs and pressed against the wall. A searing pain shot though my head and I shut my eyes tightly.
I almost didn't care if If I was caught, at least it would end these games. Suddenly I was angry, and with a renewed purpose made my way back to the stairs. I decided to stop being the prey, if someone wanted me upstairs they would be sorry for the invitation. I cut the next slack line and then another taunt one. Like the other line it slithered its way along the eye hooks. There was a dragging noise and a thump. It went on like that slack line then a taunt one that resulted in a thump. Finally with waining bravado I made it to the top, there was only one line left to cut. I snipped it and without warning every door on the second floor slammed shut one by one. I tried to shine 
my shaking flashlight down the hall when the batteries died and left standing at the stop of the stairs in the pitch black.


----------



## Hellrazor

Yikes! Guess the only thing to do is start checking rooms...Pull out your candle and then try and make a map for us once you see the rooms again.


----------



## Moon Dog

<Moon Dog walks up to the microphone>

<Tap tap tap>

Is this thing on?!?


----------



## The_Caretaker

lets do what hellrazor says


----------



## DeathTouch

With a wisk of his wond and saying "Ridiculous" The Caretaker and Moon Dog are now part of the story.

That will teach you! LOL


----------



## Moon Dog

DeathTouch said:


> With a wisk of his wond and saying "Ridiculous" The Caretaker and Moon Dog are now part of the story.


Cool! I was getting hungry!


----------



## skeletonowl

Lets do what Hellrazor said!


----------



## Spookyboo

I automatically dropped into a crouch. I fumbled in the bag I found the candle stick quickly but the matches were eluding me. I could feel sweat trickling down my face. I couldn't help but imagine a variety of horrid things waiting for me in the dark, getting closer. Finally I lit a match and lit the candle a small pool of light spilled around me. There was a door opposite of the stairs and as I held the candle out I could see doors lining the hall to the right and left.

Where would you like to begin?


----------



## Moon Dog

Did we see any light coming out from under any of the doors before we lit the candle?

I'd say, start with the door on the right and zig zag down the hall from there.


----------



## Hellrazor

im game for that


----------



## The_Caretaker

Sounds good


----------



## Spookyboo

The hall was so dark, not one door had light coming from beneath it. The air was stifling up here and I could smell a foul odor in the air. I kept my back to the wall and went to my right I felt along until I felt a door knob, it was locked. I listened to the darkness for any sound however small, it was so quiet, I felt as if my own shallow breathing might give me away. quickly I located the keys and tried the door.
Click, the door lock seamed as loud as a cannon to my ears. I felt so vulnerable standing there with my back to the dark hall. I swallowed and pushed the door open. I stood peering into the darkness, fumbling with my hand until finally I turned on the light. 
It was a sewing room, there was a sewing table a sewing machine, rolling carts, sewing boxes, shelves, and a closet.

What would you like to look at here?


----------



## Moon Dog

Spookyboo said:


> What would you like to look at here?


Everything!


----------



## The_Caretaker

whats under the table, any thing that could be used as a weapon any closets?


----------



## Spookyboo

As I walked into the room I looked at the shelves they were full of bolts of fabric. There was also a peg board that held different kinds of scissors, there was an empty space that would have housed an abnormally large pair. The rolling carts were filled with bobbins and ribbons, 
elastic and thread, seam rippers and measuring tape. The sewing table was littered with fabric markers and a needle pack with the largest needles missing. Under the table was a blanket chest and found a lot of little dresses. They were very fancy and stacked in the chest. I didn't remember seeing any dolls in the house, and I wondered who these were for. 
I looked at the closet it was a bi-fold door with slats and I gave a small start to see there was a figure standing inside.
I swallowed hard and pointed the knife towards the closet. Come out, I see you, I said loudly. Whoever it was didn't move or make a sound.
I am not playing with you come out of the damn closet. Again I was answered with silence. I walked toward the door and threw it open pushing the knife into the space quickly. It was a dress makers dummy. The closet also had additional fabrics, but nothing else of use.
Walking toward the sewing machine I looked through a large sewing basket it was filled with thread, buttons, and straight pins. Finally I checked out the sewing machine and was repulsed to see it covered in blood and dried bits of flesh. Whoever was in the house with me was doing something evil, I had to be smart if I was going to survive. I was suddenly dizzy and dropped to my knees, with a shaky hand I got out my water and took a deep drink. Holding my head I tried to decide what I should do next.


----------



## Moon Dog

Anything in this room that might have replacement batteries for our flashlight?

Sounds like all the good weapons are already gone... not a good thing...

Anything else of interest in this room?


----------



## Hellrazor

Use the "judy", the dress makes dummy, as a decoy in the hall way... see what happens... then, off to the next room...


----------



## scareme

Good idea Hellrazor.


----------



## Hellrazor

Thanks!


----------



## The_Caretaker

Keep exploring


----------



## Spookyboo

I looked back at the sewing dummy and got an idea. I would push it in front of me as a shield. It wasn't much but at least in a dire situation it would give me a moment to get away. It moved easily on its wheels and I pushed it out into the hall. I went to the next door down on my right. I pushed the dummy in front of the door and opened it. Nothing happened so I pushed it inside the room and found the light switch.
It was a dazzling pink girls room. A Four Poster bed was festooned with shimmery silk fabrics and pilled high with pink pillows and bolsters.
I caught my reflection in a beautiful antique vanity with a large mirror. I looked so dirty and tired I felt that I might contaminate this room.
The vanity held ribbons and hair barrett's , a tiara and crystal perfume bottles. There were shelves with porcelain dolls and stuffed animals, and a large chevron mirror in the corner. It was a room fit for a princess. Who's room was this? I had no way of knowing. I wished I could lay on the soft bed and just sleep but that was out of the question.


----------



## Hellrazor

is there a jewlery box or closets in here? Explore, explore


----------



## Moon Dog

Were we able to find anything that had replacement batteries for our flashlight in the sewing room or this room?

Look under the bed, in the drawers, in the closet, leave no stone unturned!


----------



## Spookyboo

I started searching the room, the closet was my first choice just to make sure no one was hiding in side. It was filled with girls clothing, but curiously the tags were still on them. None of these clothes looked like they had been worn. The only other thing in the closet was a box on the top shelf. I looked inside and found an embroidered pink baby blanket with the initials A B, this is crazy,another A B, I don't have time to ponder over it's significance, I need to finish searching the room. I searched each vanity drawer throughly,even pulling them out to make sure there was nothing taped to the bottoms,and nothing behind them. The only other place I had to look was under the bed, there was a ornate wooden box, it was heavy so I sat with it on the bed, it was locked.None of the keys I have worked to unlock it.I turned it over and looked 
underneath, there was something written on the box,it read: 

Secrets kept that haunt me still
Things kept safe with all my will
I swore each day to do my part
and keep it close to my heart


----------



## Moon Dog

Can we break open the lock?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Can we break the box


----------



## scareme

I think if the other being that is on this floor hears the box breaking, it will probably kill you. This box has been kept safe for along time.


----------



## Bloodhound

Open it- smash it, break it, step on it, stomp on it. What ever it takes open that box.


----------



## Moon Dog

Well???


----------



## Spookyboo

I knew I needed to find out what was in the box, I was taking a chance making any noise,but it had to be done. I took out the screwdriver and tried to jimmy the lock, that didn't work. Then I tried hammering the screwdriver into the lock,that didn't work either. In desperation I picked up the hammer and smashed at the box. The sound was loud it seemed to echo, I waited a moment and struck again. The box was proving to be sturdier than it looked, I was about to smash it again when I heard a loud screaming, it was a pitiful wailing and was getting louder. I
realized it was getting louder because it was getting closer, my heart began beating wildly and I began to panic, I realized the screaming was in the hallway out side the door. I dropped the box and grabbed the bag, I quickly got under the bed. In my haste ,the bag got underneath me and I felt a sharp jab in my side. I had no time to think about it because at that very moment the door began to open. I felt as if all the air had been sucked out of the room and a cold sweat of fear had me frozen under the bed. My head exploded with pain, my eyes became blurry as I watched someone walk into the room,but all I could see were black sneakers. The screaming abruptly stopped, who ever 
it was just stood there in silence as my head began to swim. The last thing I saw before I lost consciousness , was two blood covered gloved hands reaching down and picking up the box.


----------



## Hellrazor

OMG OMG wake up wake up!!!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Wake up... grab the knife and let's zig zag across the hall to the next room if we're done with this room.


----------



## Spookyboo

Walking through a swirling mist of darkness, I felt as if I was in a black void. I felt a pain in my side and looking down I was horrified to see the hypodermic needle from my bag had pierced my side. My mind felt disconnected from my body and I didn't know if I was dreaming or awake.
There was no more house, in fact, there was no more anything. I said hello just to hear my own voice, but it just echoed into nothingness.
I stumbled about aimlessly trying to connect with something, anything. Suddenly I was in front of a door, it was black and cold, the intensity of my fear was shocking. Tears came to my eyes and and slowly cascaded over my cheeks, a feeling of intense sadness gripped my soul.
I saw my hand reach out and turn the knob, I didn't want to go in but had no control over my body. Suddenly I felt very small and I was pulled into the room as if in a dream. I was in a child's room, there was a childs bath tub on top of a changing table. I was to small to reach it, so I pushed a chair along side and climbed up. There was a small child lying face down in the water, I began screaming and trying to pick the child up but I didn't have enough strength. An angry roar filled the room and pain radiated from along side of my head, as I fell down from the chair and landed with a crunching thud. Once again I was surrounded by darkness.
At first I couldn't move or open my eyes, but I could hear someone moving around in the room. There was rustling and the sound of something being dragged, then silence. I laid there for what seemed like a long time, then finally I was able to open my eyes. My vision was blurry and my eyes ached, but I could see from the pink canapy above me I was lying on the bed in the girls room.
slowly I sat up my head pounding, my body felt like it had been beat up. I looked around the room and saw that I was alone. I tried to rub my head and realized my hands were bound with tape. I swung my legs over the side of the bed and felt a weight pull at one of my ankles. I was also tied to the bed with a length of rope. What on earth would I do now.


----------



## Moon Dog

So, we're able to get off the bed or are we tied to the bed?

If we can get off of the bed, look for our bag and see in the knife is 
still there where we can cut our binds.


----------



## Hellrazor

Can you reach your feet, even with your hands tied to untie your feet?


----------



## Bloodhound

Bring your bound hands to you mouth and bite at or tear the tape to free your hand's. Then focus at your legs and feet. What is the wieght at your feet and how are you tied. Untie yourself.


----------



## The_Caretaker

Need to work on freeing yourself, but be carefull of booby traps


----------



## Spookyboo

brought my wrist up to my mouth and tore at the tape with my teeth, within several minutes I was free. One leg was tied to the frame of the bed and had a series of knots. It took me a long time to untie them all and I felt that at any moment my captor would return. I still felt a weight on my other leg, so I pulled up my pant leg and discovered a blinking box had been taped to my ankle. Carefully I stood up and looked around there was nothing else new or unusual in the room so I searched for my bag and knife. I breathed a sigh of relief when I found them pushed to one side but still under the bed. I sat back down and stared at the blinking light. What was it and what should I do?


----------



## Moon Dog

I say remove the box, go out into the hall and toss the box down the hallway...


----------



## Bloodhound

Look at the box more carefully. What is it made of? What might it do? Why would it be taped to your ankle and not on another part of your body? Try slowly removing the tape from your ankle is there a triggering devise?


----------



## Lilly

use your knife to open it up and take the battery out...don't leave the room with it on.


----------



## Moon Dog

I think that the box is a device to let our advisary know where we are.

I say, let's use it to our advantage... bring it out into the hall with us, then
tie it to a string of some sort, then hide in the shadows with the knife, and
then bring the box towards us waiting for our advisary to try and jump us, 
then we'll take him by surprise...

Just my thoughts...


----------



## The_Caretaker

Is it possible to slip something between the box and your ankle and tape it in place incase there is a triggering mech.


----------



## Moon Dog

Is the sewing dummy still around?

I say to remove the box using the method that Caretaker mentioned and tape it to the sewing dummy to use as a decoy...


----------



## Spookyboo

As the light blinked It made me feel more and more uneasy. I couldnt be sure if it was a tracking device or maybe worse, a triggering device of some kind. It had to come off. I slowly loosened the tape bit by bit and pulled it away from my ankle just a fraction and the beeping got faster. Quickly I put it back to my ankle and the beeping settled back to its original rythm.
It must have a senser that detects when it has been removed. I searched for something to slip between my leg and the box. There was hand mirror on the vanity so I decided to try. I swallowed hard and gently eased the mirror between my leg and the box. So far so good, it didnt change its beeping and I was finally able to take it from my leg. I looked at the box more closely, it was solid not even a compartment for batteries. There was no way to dismantle it. If it is a tracking device it might just work to my advantage. I gathered the tape that had bound me and carefully 
taped it to the dress makers dummy. I got my bag and weapons and satisfied my double would divert attention from me I tried to open the door. It was locked. I searched through my bag and all the keys I had were gone.......................


----------



## scareme

Is the hinge on the inside so you could take it off with the screwdriver?


----------



## Bloodhound

Search for the secret door.


----------



## Moon Dog

Bloodhound said:


> Search for the secret door.


Agreed...


----------



## The_Caretaker

can we try to use something like a credit card to open the lock, or a bobby pin to pick it?


----------



## Hellrazor

secret door... what secret door.. I think I missed something...


----------



## Spookyboo

Alright, I needed to get out of this room. I checked the hinges on the door and they were on the outside, even if they were on the inside I didn't want to risk that much noise. I started looking for something that would pick the lock and on the vanity I found some bobby pins, they would work. I was heading back to the door when I noticed that one edge of a throw rug on the floor was turned up. I had a strange feeling, not quite a memory but I felt like something was under the rug. I pulled it away and there was a trap door on the floor. I pulled it up very slowly and cautiously. It was a very narrow and steep staircase leading down. Do I see where it leads or try to pick the lock with the bobby pin?...

Blood Hound how on earth did you know that there would be a secret door here????????


----------



## joker

Spookyboo said:


> Blood Hound how on earth did you know that there would be a secret door here????????


The answer is in his screen name.


----------



## Moon Dog

Spookyboo said:


> Blood Hound how on earth did you know that there would be a secret door here????????


Elementry my dear Watson (or Mrs Watson in this case  ), elementry...


----------



## Moon Dog

I say that we go down the stairs... leaving the dummy with the box behind...

Does the door to this room swing in or out? If in, can we find something to 
jam between the doorknob and the floor to keep it from opening?

We still need to find some new batteries for our flashlight... are there any toys
in this room that might have the batteries that we need?


----------



## Bloodhound

Spookyboo said:


> Blood Hound how on earth did you know that there would be a secret door here????????


I had a strange feeling, not quite a memory but I felt like something was under the rug. lol


----------



## Bloodhound

Batteries would be nice if you can find any but let's get a move on and get out of this room. Grab what ever is left of your goodie bag and watch out for needles this time. Try to position the rug back over the trap door and hold it in place so when you go down the stairs and close the door behind you it might retain its placement. Think of a way to jamb the trap door or latch it once you are inside the stairwell. Now that you are in the passageway count the steps. Keep your wits about you and think why did I have this feeling about this part of the house. And why the hell can't you remember who you are.


----------



## The_Caretaker

Bloodhounds sound like a good plan


----------



## Hellrazor

I think you should use the Judy first to make it look like you are still on the bed somehow... I know it wont be easy but I bet you could. ... then do what Bloodhound said.


----------



## Bloodhound

Hellrazor said:


> I think you should use the Judy first to make it look like you are still on the bed somehow... I know it wont be easy but I bet you could. ... then do what Bloodhound said.





Moon Dog said:


> I say that we go down the stairs... leaving the dummy with the box behind...
> 
> Does the door to this room swing in or out? If in, can we find something to
> jam between the doorknob and the floor to keep it from opening?
> 
> We still need to find some new batteries for our flashlight... are there any toys
> in this room that might have the batteries that we need?


Yea, Let's try all of the above mentioned


----------



## Spookyboo

I decided to see where the stairs led but I needed to find batteries. I went through everything yet again and then I spied a stuffed dog that had a zipper on the back. I unzipped the back and saw that it had a battery compartment, I couldn't believe my luck. I loaded them into the flashlight and hoped they would last longer than the last set had. Pulling out the screwdriver from the bag I took the wheels off the judy and put them in the closet and then arranged it in the bed with the covers to look like I was lying there. It wouldnt fool anyone for long but if anyone took a quick look it might. I grabbed a few beaded necklaces from the vanity and the hand mirror. The trap door opened out so there was no way to wedge it shut, but I propped the mirror so that It would fall if someone opened the door, then I pulled the beads from the necklace and put some on the stairs. It probably wouldn't work but at least I felt like I had done something.
Switching on the flashlight I went down a few steps and grabbed a hold of the rug so it was lay back on top of the trap door, then I started down. The space was really cramped and small, and as I went down I felt claustraphobic. There were grooves in the walls on the way down and it took me a few moments to realize that they were finger nail marks. Like someone was forced down the stairs and they were clawing for their life, A good many of the scratches were stained with old blood. The staircase ended at a wall. I could find no handle but when I pushed it with my hand it creaked open slowly. I was in the Study again, and worse than that the secret door was open and I know I had shut it before I left the room last time...........


----------



## Moon Dog

The door I wanted to block shut was the bedroom door, not the trap door... no biggie...

Are there any lights left on? Listen very carefully, do we hear any movement from any of the room in this area?

If there is movement, which room (hoping to trap our [FONT=&quot]adversary in the back room)?[/FONT]


----------



## Spookyboo

I listened very intently not even daring to breathe, I couldn't hear anything the rooms were silent as a tomb. What I did see was a trail of blood on the floor coming from the hall through the study and into the secret room.


----------



## Moon Dog

Where does this staircase come down at? Are we in another room, or did we
come out a secret door somewhere and are now standing in the middle of the 
room?

Is the door to the secret room open, slightly open, or shut?


----------



## Spookyboo

We are now back down in the Study with the desk the one where we found the remote for the door behind the bookcase. This door is slightly open.


----------



## Hellrazor

Im not sure what we should do now... can you do a recap of the items we have... double check your bag to see if anything is missing... read all the clues again... we need to finish exploring upstairs as well.... 

Can we sneak up on our preditor... look for cameras and break em.


----------



## Moon Dog

I think that we need to check out the secret room... see what has changed... then secure the room and head back upstairs.


----------



## The_Caretaker

I agree we need to recheck the room, may give us a better idea what we are dealing with make sure the study door is looked and block the secret entrance once we have checked that no one is inside the study


----------



## Hellrazor

Good thinking guys.


----------



## Spookyboo

First things first, I took a chair and blocked the door from the hall way. Next I did a quick inventory of what I had in my bag, a bottle of water,screw driver,hammer,couple of nails,photograph, scissors, matches, bug spray, candle, candle holder and a large kitchen knife. finally I needed to try and block temporarily the door I had come through.
There was a large potted plant and I pushed it in front of the opening, that way I would know if anyone tried to come in behind me. Once again knife in hand, I made my way to the secret room. The blood on the floor was thick and sticky, and as I entered the room, the horror that greeted me was unbelievable. There was blood sprayed everywhere, floors, walls,and ceiling. There were bits and chunks of flesh sticking to every surface, as if a person had been put in a blender. There was something strapped to the bed it vaguely resembled what was left of a human form. It was hard to tell because it had no skin and had been mostly hacked into pieces, I
could just make out the skull and the white enameled grimace of teeth. Revolted by the carnage I staggered back into the study, as I shut the secret door I heard a voice call help me.


----------



## Moon Dog

See if we can figure out where the voice came from... hopefully it wasn't what 
was left of the human form in the other room...

Seems that we're being kept alive for one reason or another...

Wish we could remember more... what if we looked at the photo once more
and really concentrated on that photo trying to remember...


----------



## Bloodhound

Are you hearing things? Did someone really call out for help? Listen, Is someone there? I agree with MoonDog:"Wish we could remember more... what if we looked at the photo once more
and really concentrated on that photo trying to remember..."


----------



## Hellrazor

I concur....


----------



## Moon Dog

Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## Spookyboo

I'm sorry I can't come to the door
right now. I'm very ill and I'm
afraid that in my weakened condition,
I could take a nasty spill down the
stairs and subject myself to further
Forum absences.
Thank you for
stopping by. I appreciate your concern
for my well-being. It will be remembered
long after this illness has past.

Help!!! , there it was again,someone was definitely calling for help. It sounded like it was below me somewhere, I heard help again and a shooting pain in my head brought me to my knees.
I closed my eyes tight as a flash back began. I was small and frightened and calling for help as I lay strapped to the bed in the secret room. I shook violently in my cold wet clothes.
I couldn't move my arms or legs and my feeble struggles got me nowhere. I could hear two voices shouting at each other in the next room," Good God Arthur this is madness, stop this please, it was an accident", a female voice pleaded. "It wasn't an accident, and if I can't have one I'll have the other", the male voice viciously replied. I then heard the woman sobbing as the man walked into the room. I heard some noises and then he approached the bed, Arthur Barris Sr looked down at me, with a malicious grin he said "Are you ready to cooperate, or do we need to go back into the tub ?". I started screaming and I awoke from the flashback lying on the floor in a fetal position. I sat up slowly and noticed I had dropped the bag, the contents were spilled out on the floor, I picked up the photograph and starred at the face I now knew was my own. "Please is any one there help me cried the unknown voice.


----------



## Moon Dog

Find where the voice is coming from keeping our wits about us as it might be our advisary...

Don't call out but listen very closely to see if we can pinpoint were the voice is coming from.

Try as stealthily as possible to see who is making the call for help.


----------



## Moon Dog




----------



## Spookyboo

I waited and again the voice called out for help, whoever it was was beneath me somewhere in basement. The voice sounded female but I couldn't be sure. I grabbed my stuff together and quietly walked to the door, I moved aside the chair and paused. I know there were more rooms upstairs to investigate and there was no way of knowing where the person who had locked me in was. I decided to go and listen quietly in the kitchen to the person calling from downstairs. I kept my knife ready and made almost no sound at all as I creeped down the hall. I glanced in the open rooms as I went and saw nothing new but there was a blood trail on the wood floor. It wound its way through the living room and ended in a thick red red puddle in the opening between the dinning room and the living room. I passed through there quickly skirting the still maggot covered body and went into the kitchen. I heard the person calling for help more clearly now. They sounded panicked and tired. I slowly and carefully opened the door to the basement. The light was still on down there and I heard sobbing from who ever was calling out. If I went down I might get trapped in there, but If I left them they would surely die. My own sense of self preservation made me think this out carefully.


----------



## Bloodhound

Okay, I know that we are trying to find out who or where the "help me" is coming from. But before we do lets find out just who or whats going on with this maggot coverd body. Use the bug spray and clear away the yuck. Who is this? Is there something this body is grasping or has that we need? Keep listening for the call for help, This really could be another trap. I think self preservation is priority one.


----------



## Moon Dog

Agreed... we don't know if our adversary is male or female.

We've only see the shoes of the person (make sure we remember this).

The person did get very upset when we tried to open the box in a girl's
room. And now we're hearing a female voice calling for help.

On the other hand, there is a new body in the secret room that we haven't
seen before. Could be this person was in the rooms that we haven't explored 
upstairs yet, but if I remember correctly, the blood trail came from the main
floor.

Which may mean we might run into other people that are in our situation.

When/if we do go down in the basement again, watch between each stair very
carefully as we go down them trying not to make any noise and taking every 
precaution to make sure that nothing grabs us on the way down the stairs.

I agree with Bloodhound, let's do whatever is necessary to clear away the maggots
on the body in the dining room and search it a little more throughly.


----------



## Spookyboo

Without knowing who was in the basement I didn't want to chance it yet, One thing I could do was look at the maggot body again and see if it held any clues. I walked to the dinning room and I could still hear the person in the basement calling for help every so often. I grabbed my bug spray out of the bag and sprayed the whole body. The maggots began falling off and soon the swarming had mostly stopped. I got another napkin from the breakfront and knocked away the dead maggots. The body was badly decomposed but I could see the hair and it was blond. Mrs. Barris's picture showed her as having brown hair, I didn't think this was Mrs. Barris, it was an older person. There was nothing in her pockets but she was wearing a locket necklace. I pulled it from the body and opened it. There were two photos, one of the little blond boy and one of a little girl, a little girl who looked like me. This had to be Mrs. Barris's Mother the one who sent the note, but where was Mrs. Barris? I looked at the picture in the locket again who were they, who was I? My head was hurting again when I heard the person in the basement start screaming.


----------



## Bloodhound

First time our host saw the maggot coverd body,"I took another look at the corpse it was the same as before though with the help of the flashlight I could definately tell it was a woman, or what was left of a woman. She had a napkin clenched in one fist" <-- What about the napkin? I still don't know what gender our host is either.


----------



## Bloodhound

"My head was hurting again when I heard the person in the basement start screaming." Same scream you heard upstairs before you hid under the bed?


----------



## Moon Dog

And is the scream getting closer?


----------



## Spookyboo

The screams were no closer, whoever was screaming was still down in the basement. I thought of the screams I had heard earlier upstairs, they were different. This was definitely not the person who was screaming before. My nerves were stretched tight and I felt as if I would jump out of my skin at any moment. I paced back and forth wanting to help but my own fear was
over powering. I was walking back once again in the dinning room when I saw that I hadn't checked out the hand of corpse on the floor it was clenching a napkin. I pried it out and found that there were several pills wrapped in it. I didn't know what they were, but there were not aspirins. I put them in my pocket and went back to the kitchen the screaming from the basement continued but was now mixed with horrid sobbing.

(the host is late 20's short brown hair, is wearing a t-shirt, jeans, and sneakers. The host appears male, though is slight of build and about 5-6 135 lbs)


----------



## Moon Dog

I say we investigate the screming down in the basement, being VERY careful on the stairs as I mentioned above.

Move as stealthly as possible as not to make any sound if we can help it.

Watch each stair so that our host doesn't try to grab us from behind the steps as we head downstairs.


----------



## Lilly

I say you strap that knife to the bottom of your shoe facing backwards sticking out a bit so if the host does try anything you can kick back ...maybe he will get cut..that will make you a little safer going down the stairs.


----------



## Spookyboo

I just want to make sure we are on the same page here so to speak 
Bloodhound described us above as the Host..not to be confused with our captor
the description above (the host is late 20's short brown hair, is wearing a t-shirt, jeans, and sneakers. The host appears male, though is slight of build and about 5-6 135 lbs)
refers to us. We do not yet have enough information to describe who our captor is.
(spookyboo rubs hands together...things are about to heat up ..muhahahahahaha)


----------



## The_Caretaker

wasn't ther a broom maybe we can afix the knife to the end of that


----------



## Moon Dog

I say we pull out our AK 47 and shoot anything that moves...


----------



## scareme

Good thinking Moon Dog, I'm on your team.


----------



## Bloodhound

Ok MoonDog let's get the ak out and go down stairs rambo style and kill that b%$^%$ Mrs. Barris. LOL. Caretaker is right about the broom on the stairs and don't forget the light it works, (kinda).
No matter what lets get ready to save the victim and surprise our captor. Think fight not flight. ready......?


----------



## Moon Dog

Let's rock!


----------



## Bloodhound

:d


----------



## Spookyboo

My conscience got the better of me and I decided I would try to save whoever it was it the basement. Unless of course it was a trap, but I would go down fighting. I grabbed my knife and slowly opened the door with the bade as I stood to one side. Damn the light was off. I knew the broom was down the stairs about halfway but my candle wouldn't help me see what was underneath the steps. I set the candle down in the open door and pulled out the screwdriver, that way I would have something in both hands. I put my back to the wall and took one step down at a time. The screaming was more of a hoarse cry and whimpering now, so they were still alive. I stepped down carefully eyeing the steps ready to leap back up If need be. I made it to the broom, snatched it and retreated to the top of the stairs. I checked the drawers in the kitchen again and found twine for tying newspapers. I quickly secured the knife to the end of the broom and unscrewed the head. I felt more prepared now and proceeded carefully down the stairs like before. I made it down to the where the broom was and then listened to the darkness. There were no noises under me, no rustle of clothing or the scrap of a sole on the floor. The screamer was groaning now and I stepped down one more step, so far so good, Then I noticed a gleam on the next step. It was fishing line, I almost hadn't seen it, I smiled in the darkness, feeling confident that I ruined my captors plan. I carefully avoided that step and quick jumped to the following step.
As soon as my foot landed I heard a strange crack and the step broke in two. I tumbled down the stairs and my broomstick flew to the side. I landed in a dazed heap at the bottom of the stairs. It was black as pitch until a red glow filled the space with dancing shadows, The furnace had turned on and the person who I had come to rescue began screaming wildly once more.


----------



## Bloodhound

Anything broke? Get your broom stick. do you still have your screwdriver? can you see who is sceaming? how many steps did you fall down? Can you tell where this person is? c'mon you left out way to much.


----------



## Spookyboo

Just trying to create a little suspense 

I still held the screwdriver and I scrambled back against the wall. I hadn't fallen down that many stairs and I was sore, but nothing felt broken. I couldn't see the screaming victim she was around the corner of the boxes deeper in the basement. I searched around with my hand in the shadows trying to find the broom stick. I stood up and tried to find the light switch, just as I was about to turn on the light I felt someone behind me. In a very low whisper I heard, turn it on and you die. I froze but clutched my screwdriver to my side. I could hear my captor breathing 
and felt someone was staring at me from the darkness. I felt a jab of pain in my arm and realized they had my broomstick and had just poked me with the knife. "Move away from the stairs", said the whisper. I moved away and waited, a silhouette appeared from the darkness under the stairs. I would say about 5'8 slender but muscular build, dressed in black with a ski mask and black sneakers.
The person moved to the bottom of the stairs and stared at me with intense eyes. I screamed "what do you want"!!! The person just put their finger to their lips and said shhhhhhh.
Then turned and started going up the stairs. I took my chance and lunged with the screwdriver and it sunk into the back of the captors thigh. They staggered forward then turned and kicked me square in the jaw I flew back on the ground and watched as the figure pulled out the screwdriver threw in on the ground in front of me and hobbled up the stairs. The broomstick came clattering down the steps, then I heard the door shut and lock. I grabbed the broomstick and turned on the light. The cut on my arm was superficial and I would tend to it later. It was then I noticed how quiet it had gotten in the basement.


----------



## Moon Dog

Look around for who was screaming... anyone around anywhere?

So it sounds like we have two captors now? One male and one female?

If no one is around, I say that we dig through all the boxes down here
and see if we can find anything useful.

After picking up our screwdriver and knife of course.

Didn't we pick up a hammer? After we go through the boxes, knock the
doorknob off the door at the top of the stairs so we can get out.


----------



## scareme

I tell you Moon Dog, if I ever get stuck in a creepy house, I want you there with me.


----------



## Hellrazor

I think that person is on our side.... 

I say search the room too.


----------



## Moon Dog

Welcome back mommy (Hellrazor)!


----------



## Moon Dog

scareme said:


> I tell you Moon Dog, if I ever get stuck in a creepy house, I want you there with me.


And Bloodhound... need someone to find all the trap doors!


----------



## Spookyboo

I walked toward the path through the boxes and at once realized they had all been re-organized. They twisted around like a maze, and were pilled so I couldn't see over them. Suddenly I heard some kind of argument it was coming from up in the kitchen. I heard two voices, one was yelling, what did you do....I told you not to do that......, I heard the other voice say well its done now.
The yelling voice was female and the other voice was definitely male. It gave me hope the more time they spent yelling at each other the less time they thought about me. 
Slowly I proceeded into the box maze. I turned left and found immediately I could go straight or turn.


----------



## Moon Dog

Are the boxes empty or full? If empty, just knock them over and see what the "prize" is.

If they're full, back up and try a different path till we find the "prize"

The "prize" I'm thinking is whatever we find once we make it to the end of the maze.

Like when a rat finds the cheese at the end.

Is there another part of the basement that doesn't have boxes?

Easier to search maybe?


----------



## scareme

Go straight.


----------



## The_Caretaker

pile the boxes into a wall at the bottom of the stairs


----------



## Hellrazor

i like caretakers idea... dont let them trap u... they wanted u down there 4 a reason dont forget!


----------



## Moon Dog

The_Caretaker said:


> pile the boxes into a wall at the bottom of the stairs












A nice wrap around wall, double thick if there is enough boxes.


----------



## Bloodhound

Why didn't we die?
Why were we told to shhhhh only?
Why wasn't there any retaliation after we stabbed that person?
What happenend to the fishing line on the step? Did they simply step over it? we had to jump it.
I'm thinking reorginize the "maze" to our advantage. (quickly)
our eyes will adjust to the darkness. But if they have a light of any kind (flashlight, etc) we could become somewhat blinded.
There has to be another way out of the basement. We have found to many "passages" already. So look around for a way out to.


----------



## Spookyboo

(The broomstick came clattering down the steps, then I heard the door shut and lock. I grabbed the broomstick and turned on the light.)(this was posted on the previous page just so everyone knows the light is on in the basement, granted its not a great light but....)

I hesitated, I felt like I was playing the game according to someone elses rules. I decided I would try to do things a little differently, they wanted me down here for a reason and obviously they didn't want me dead yet because they had more than one opportunity to do that already. I looked at the boxes they went from one wall to the other, so there was no way around them.. Maybe instead of following their maze, I would create my own. I backed up to the outside of the maze and grabbed one of the boxes it moved easily and I looked inside it was full of curtains. I put the box in front of the stairs, a little barier might help slow down my captor if he decided to come back down after me. As I placed the box on the ground I caught sight of the fishing line I had jumped over. It was not attached to anything, it was a ruse, just to make me jump the step so I would fall. It made me angry, all along I had been playing into their traps. I was going to have to try and even the playing field somehow. I began dismantling their maze, box by box making sure to give each one a cursory glance for anything I might be able to use. I had moved about 15 boxes or so and had picked up a 16th, when I heard a rattling noise it was inside the box. Before I could react a rattle snake poked its head up out of the box and looked straight into my 
eyes.


----------



## Moon Dog

Close the box as quickly as possible... or at least tilt the box away from us to make the snake fall backwards 
then close the box.

If we can capture the snake, we can use it later to our advantage.

Keep building the wall around the steps.

I'm about ready to get to the front door with our hammer, setup a perimiter around the living room, set the
house on fire and rip our way through the front door...


----------



## Bloodhound

Moon Dog said:


> I'm about ready to get to the front door with our hammer, setup a perimiter around the living room, set the
> house on fire and rip our way through the front door...


Lmao, I hear ya Moon Dog, Damn snakes I hate friggin snakes. I would at least try to keep the snake in the box.


----------



## Spookyboo

Instantly I froze, I didn't even dare breathe. The snake flicked its tongue in and out and stared me down. Acting as if it would strike at any moment, it's tail rattled nonstop inside the box. I only had one shot at this and I had to be quick. Without moving anything but my hands I tilted the box away from me and the snake fell down into the box I put the box down and then quickly piled another one on top of it. The snake was rattling and striking inside the box, but it couldn't get out. I gasped for breath and went and leaned against the wall watching the box the whole time. Eventually the snake settled down and I went to grab another box. I wondered though, could there be more snakes? I felt like I had enough boxes piled around the stairs to know if anyone was trying to come down. Should I keep moving boxes or should I just get on with walking the maze?


----------



## Moon Dog

Does the maze go all the way to the ceiling?

If not, can we find a chair and look over the maze and map it out?

How big does this maze look? Does it take up the whole basement?


----------



## Spookyboo

The boxes are piled above our head but not to the ceiling. We don't have a way to look over the maze and we cant see how far it goes...


----------



## Bloodhound

keep moving boxes as you go


----------



## Hellrazor

hit the boxes before you pick them up. Then you will know if there is something alive in them.


----------



## Spookyboo

I started making my way down one wall this way I could get to the back of the basement quicker. I kicked each box before I moved it to make sure there was nothing alive inside the box.
This strategy worked well and for my efforts I had found a few more useful items. A magnet, first aid kit, cell phone with a dead batter, and duct tape. I was removing the last box on the side and I heard a low moaning. I grabbed my broomstick with the knife and carefully went around the boxes. there on a chair in front of the work bench was a woman she had her hands tied behind her back to the chair, her feet were tied each to a leg of the chair and there were lines coming off of her leading different places in the basement back into the maze. Her head was hanging down and she had her eyes closed. There was blood on her clothes and it looked like she had been struggling against her bonds. I called out to her but she didn't say anything. I could tell she was booby trapped. I wiped the sweat from my brow and and thought about how I should approach this.


----------



## Bloodhound

How many lines are coming off of her? Follow the lines and find out where they go. Figure out what the traps are.


----------



## Hellrazor

What kind of lines, and coming off of where? ... Can you check out where they are going to? Can you try and calmly talk to her to get her to wake.. find out what is up?


----------



## Spookyboo

There were four fishing lines going in different directions. I tried speaking to her again but she didn't respond. I followed one of the lines carefully and it ended at a dead-end in the maze.
I checked all the lines and they each corresponded to a place in the maze and disappeared under a box. Two of the lines had some play in them but the others were very taught, I realized it might be a good thing that she was not responsive. If she started struggling again she could trigger whatever the lines were attached to. I thought about simply cutting the lines but
that seemed to easy. I couldn't see what the lines were attached to without moving boxes or opening them. I needed to do something though before she woke up.


----------



## Moon Dog

Look around the basement, is there anything that we can use as a possible 
shield?

An old door? aluminum disc sled? metal trash can lid?

Need to move the boxes down to the one in question lifting very carefully
as to make sure the bottom box is not a decoy and the lines tie in to one
of the upper boxes somehow.

Once we get to the box in question, look for any booby traps on the flaps,
if none, very carefully open the box using the shield and find out what is in
the box.

Would also help if we found a nice long item to open the flaps with, golf
club for an example.


----------



## joker

Moon Dog said:


> Would also help if we found a nice long item to open the flaps with, golf
> club for an example.


We can use the broom stick with the knife attached


----------



## Moon Dog

joker said:


> We can use the broom stick with the knife attached


You would be correct sir!


----------



## Spookyboo

I needed a shield of some kind so grabbed a lid off a trashcan that was next to the work bench. taking my broomstick with the knife attached I approached the maze looking like some 
crazy low budget knight on his way to slay a dragon. I tried to take slow steadying breaths, I was afraid the girl would wake up and struggle just as I was trying to disarm the traps.
I approached the first line and saw it disappear into the bottom box. I started taking down boxes until I had it cleared to the bottom box. I stood back and gently opened the flap on the box.
So far so good, I eased forward a step at a time until I could look down into the box. Inside the box was a canister it was clear plastic and the line was attached to a pin that went through a hole in the side of the canister the bottom of the canister was filled with a liquid and sitting on top of the pin was a small glass full of another liquid. The pin was very fragile and the whole thing vibrated when I breathed down on it. I stood wondering what to do.


----------



## Hellrazor

is this one of the taut lines?


----------



## Moon Dog

Can we separate the two canisters without disturbing the pin?


----------



## Bloodhound

Okay set your thing's down, Take off your shirt and wrap it around your head to cover your mouth and nose. Let's remove the small glass full of another liquid. Don't spill it.


----------



## The_Caretaker

Is it possible to cut the line with out disturbing the pin?


----------



## Spookyboo

First Lets answer your questions 
This is a taut line and if you cut the line the pin will fall and let the top liquid fall in the bottom its a very delicate set up, here is a diagram of the trap


----------



## Moon Dog

Is there any way to hold the line as we cut it or at least tie the line off
so that if she wakes up she doesn't trigger it?

Can we open the canister from the top and remove the inside glass?

Where do the other lines run to?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Opening the canister may also trigger it, we need to keep the shelve from dropping the liguid in the glass into that on the bottom. are there any other holes that we could put something into?


----------



## Spookyboo

The container is open on the top but is very fragile there are several holes in the side of the canister above and below the trigger pin. There doesn't appear to be any way to tie off the line to this trap without triggering it. We haven't yet investigated the other lines yet would you like me to do that or do you want to disable this one first? 

(Hi, I just wanted you guys to know that I havent been neglecting you on purpose, this weekend I got some very bad news that my Good friend's husband died. Charlie was a wonderful friend and neighbor and he will be missed by many. His funeral is this Wednesday so if I dont get to reply right away that is why. It depends on how much I am needed. I find the forum to be a form of sanctuary so I will be posting the first chance I get. Thanks! Spookyboo)


----------



## Moon Dog

Can we just remove the inner container without triggering it?

(So sorry to hear of your friend's husband passing, toughts and
prayers out to all near him)


----------



## The_Caretaker

Sorry about your friends husband, we will understand if you go on a hiatus for a bit

P.S. Let's disable this first


----------



## Hellrazor

I wanna look at the other lines first and see what is up with htem.


----------



## Spookyboo

First I wanted to thank you for your sympathies and also for giving me time. I am happy to announce that i am back and you have my full well nearly full attention  , I am pleased to now post the next portion of our little mystery. 

I decided to check out the other lines to see if any of the others were easier. There were three more and I checked the one closest to my location. The line went into the bottom box like the other line but it had thin strips of wood sticking out between the bottom box and the box on top of it. If I moved the top box the sticks would fall. Moving on to the third line I carefully traced it went through two boxes I couldn't
move either without knowing what was inside. The last line was very loose it went down into a box but it was empty. Perhaps it was a decoy but you could never be sure. I walked back to the first line I had found and glanced back at the bound girl. She still appeared to be unconscious, she wouldn't stay that way and I needed to make some moves fast before she could trigger any of traps. I hovered near the open container and slowly put my hand over the opening I held it there not daring to breathe and tried to inch my way down to the first liquid container. About half way there my hand began to itch and then it started to hurt I pulled my hand out and it was red. I grabbed out my bottle of water but it was nearly gone, I sprinkled my hand and it took away the pain but it still itched. I realized that it was some kind of acid and the fumes had burnt my hand.


----------



## Moon Dog

Welcome back Boo!

There has to be a way to tie off the lines to each device...

Disarming each one will take way too long...


----------



## Bloodhound

Welcome back Boo! and Thank you, Moon Dog!
It's been a couple of days' so refresh a bit. What do we have in the bag? and what stuff is in our sight? Great an acid and hardly any water to delute it. Where's that snake? j/k. I am thinking along the same lines as Moon Dog "Disarming each one will take way too long"


----------



## Spookyboo

RECAP:

We are in the basement locked in. There is a box maze that covers the whole of the floor except for a space in the back. In that space there is an unknown female, unconscious with ropes tying her to a chair as well as lines that head off into the maze attached to 4 different booby traps. In this area is also a furnace a work bench with a saw, a pair of pliers, a can of nails, a radio that only has static, a rake and a shovel, and There is also a washer and a dryer. We also have a bag that has a pair of scissors, a roll of twine, a screwdriver, bug spray, photograph, and a hammer. We also have a broom handle with a knife secured to the end. 

I hope that was thorough enough if you need more let me know.


----------



## Moon Dog

What about my question of tying off the lines to secure the booby traps but free the woman?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Could we use the pliers to pick up the small container? check the boxes for cgloves


----------



## Hellrazor

i agree with moondog... can we re direct the lines... then cut them from the woman freeing her?


----------



## Spookyboo

Time was running out I looked in the boxes until I found some old clothes. I grabbed the pliers and wrapped a shirt around my hand. Gently not even baring to breath I reached down into the cylinder and grabbed the container of liquid with the pliers. I breathed a small sigh of relief when I finally could just cut the line and it was done. I went back now and cut the two slack lines and nothing happened. I figured they might have been decoys
maybe to waste my time but the girl hadnt come around yet. One last trap now the strange one with the thin pieces of wood sticking out. I went back to the girl, this line was taunt I could probably try and tie it off to something but what.


----------



## Bloodhound

Take your roll of twine and tie the line off to the dryer. Cut the line. Leave the girl tied for now.


----------



## Moon Dog

Works for me...


----------



## Spookyboo

I looked around in my bag hoping for some inspiration and my hand closed over the roll of twine. I smiled It just might work I went to the girl and first carefully tied the twine to the fishing line which proved harder than I expected I then carefully tied it to the washer pulling in slight increments until the twine was as taut as the fishing line. I heard a low moaning and turned around to see the girl moving her head from side to side. If she started struggling she would activate the trap. I ran to the line I wished I had more time to make sure it was tight enough and not to tight. I pulled out the scissors and looked at the girl she was opening her eyes. It was now or never. I cut the line and then moved as far away as I could and held my breath. It seemed to work
no explosions or clouds of noxious gas. Wary of my good fortune I hung back a moment and nearly had a heart attack when I heard the girl begin screaming.


----------



## Moon Dog

See if we can get the girl to quiet down...

We need to find out why she is here and where she came from.

How old is this girl?


----------



## Hellrazor

Talk to her nicely, kneel down by her... that should calm her enough so she knows you dont mean any harm. Find out all you can from her once she is calm....


----------



## Bloodhound

Did something happen to make this girl scream or is she just freaking out. Tell us everything you can about this girl. Height, weight, age, what she is wearing. Is she beat up, bruised, bloody. Do we know her? Are we sure that nothing happend with that last trap? Why have we not heard anything from the people upstairs?


----------



## Moon Dog

^^ What he said ^^


----------



## The_Caretaker

Ditto


----------



## Spookyboo

slowly I walked around the corner and there she was her eyes wild, screaming and struggling against her bonds. As soon as she saw me she screamed even more. I put my hands up in a non threatening way. I walked toward her but not up to her and knelt down on my knee. I am not a bad guy I am a prisoner here like you. Please stop screaming I said in a voice as nice as I could get but she just continued to scream and cry. I sighed, I had to make her stop. I screamed at her STOP YELLING NOW. It startled her and she froze a moment and then looked at me with tears running down her face. She had stopped screaming but was making this sad little mewling noises. I felt guilty for yelling at her but she needed to calm down. I repeated what I had said before
I am trapped here like you. I could see she heard me but didnt respond. What is your name I asked her. She talked so low I could barely hear her, her voice was hoarse from all that screaming, I'm Jill. As I got a bit closer I could see she was wearing shorts and a tshirt but they were dirty and torn. She had a large cut on the side of her head and the blood ran down her face and coated most of her shirt. Who are you she asked then. My mouth opened but nothing came out. I didnt even know my own name. I ...I dont know I cant remember. I woke up upstairs in the Dinning room awhile ago and I have been playing a cat and mouse game with our captors. She trembled in the chair.
We are going to die she said sadly. I looked her in the eye, I dont plan on it, or at the least I am not going to make it easy. Jill how did you get here? I dont actually know either but I was out jogging. A car stopped for directions and I was giving them when I felt someone hit me on the head from behind. The lights went out and I woke up here strapped to this chair. Did you see the captors? yes there are two of them a man and a woman, she peered at me strangely but she didnt add more. They were arguing about how I was to be used and I started screaming and the man hit me again. Then I saw you. I thought about what she had said, I didnt think she was lying but I didnt like how she looked at me. She was about 5'8 130 pounds give or take. Long blond hair, blue eyes and I would say 21 to 25 years of age. There was no noise or voices coming from upstairs and I couldnt help but wonder what the captors were up to now.


----------



## Bloodhound

Qoute: "They were arguing about how I was to be used and I started screaming and the man hit me again". Ask her what they said. qoute: "she peered at me strangely but she didnt add more" Ask her what that look was about? I am still wondering what is going on with that last trap.


----------



## Hellrazor

that sounds good


----------



## Moon Dog

Hmmm... they beat her, but don't seem to do a whole lot to us...

We need to find out more information, need to ask her a few more 
questions before we even consider untying her.

Something doesn't smell right...

I'd start with what Bloodhound mentioned.


----------



## Spookyboo

I was deep in thought and didn't hear her at first but then I heard her ask me to untie her.
I wanted to stall so that I could ask her more questions before she was free. I need to check on a booby trap that was set. I disabled 3 but the last one is tied off. I want to make sure its ok. Without waiting for her response I went into the maze and found the line as it had been. The trap had not been sprung and it seemed stable for now. I walked back around to Jill. You said before that they were talking about how to use you. What exactly did they say. She seemed to swallow like she might throw up but she said they were discussing what parts of my body would be used after I was dead. The man wanted to cut off my legs and the woman wanted my arms. I shuddered a moment and when I looked at her she was looking at me strangely again. Why do you keep staring at me like that I asked annoyed. It...It's just that you look like one of the captors, not identical but your eyes they look so similar. I frowned and paced in the small space trying to think this out. Is that absolutely all you know I asked her again.
Yes, they didnt talk much besides what I told you they didnt even acknowledge my questions they acted like I wasnt here until the man hit me. Please, before they come back please untie me.


----------



## Hellrazor

it seems to me more and more that the narrator is a family member. perhaps one of the rooms upstairs was the narrators room at one time. I think we can trust this person, untie her and use her to create a trap for the captors


----------



## Moon Dog

Should we keep the possible family member to ourselves?

At this time, I think that would be wise.

I think that we need to ask her if she trusts us enough to 
partner up with us against our captors.

Also, we need to ask her if she's seen anyone else other 
than the ones we already know about.


----------



## Bloodhound

^---- What they say!


----------



## Spookyboo

I took one last appraising look at her, I started cutting through the ropes that held her. When I let you go will you help me deal with the two that tied you up? Her eyes opened wide, I want to get out of here, escape. I looked her in the eye, that is going to be problematic. Couldnt we get out a window or door or something?, I could almost see her mind working. I have tried all those things Jill, all the simple exits are blocked, there are traps set up and the two captors have an uncanny way of playing games, leading us where they want us. She shook her head back and forth, I could see she was not taking this news well. No she said theres got to be a window. Jill I said again I am going to need your help with this, I need you to stay calm and focused. I had most of her legs untied by now and I could see the muscles in her legs straining. If she had been free at that moment I would have no doubt she would bolt. We need to stick together plan a trap, something to either kill or trap them so we can find a way out. I don't think we will have any other choice. Alright she said but I could see she was panicky. Jill did you see anyone else besides the Man the woman and me? I mean anyone else tied up like you. No she said, I didnt see anyone, but I heard screaming, her eyes closed and her lip quivered as no doubt that sound would haunt her for the rest of her life. I was nearly through her hands now, She gave me that funny look again and asked me if I had made a plan. I am going to be honest with you Jill, I havent come up with anything yet but I will tell you about what I have seen and what I have collected, together we should be able to come up with something. First thing is first we need to get out of the basement. I told her every brutal detail and when the look of horror came I recognized it because I had seen that same face in the mirror upstairs when I had looked into my own eyes.


----------



## Hellrazor

Does she have any ideas? I think we should have her talk at the door, that way the bad guys know she is loose and will come down to see what is up and that is when you attack from the shadows... and put something on the stairs so they trip and fall down them. Have her sneek into the kitchen once the upstairs door is open. 

or.... look for windows to the outside world... you may be able to get the attention from passerbys.... wait, there are no passerbys... hmmmm


----------



## Spookyboo

(Hi, I am just waiting for a few more suggestions before I post....any ideas??? Thanks Hellrazor)


----------



## Bloodhound

What are her thoughts? Is she together enough to be able to plan a way out of the basement?


----------



## Moon Dog

Since we have the last trap tied off, can we carefully open the boxes to see what 
it is and use to our advantage?

Are there any new items down here in the basement?

There wasn't this many boxes when we were down here before was there?

Ask Jill if she can remember how our captors brought her here... in a car maybe?


----------



## Spookyboo

Can you stand Jill?, I think so she said as she slowly got to her feet she swayed a bit as she found her footing. I reached out to help her stand but she held her own. Are you with me I said carefully looking at her eyes. She nodded, she had overcome her hysteria for the moment, I hoped it would last. I grabbed my makeshift broomstick knife and told her to stick close to the wall, I wanted to listen by the stairs and see if I could hear anyone in the kitchen. Jill stayed at the bottom of the stairs as I crept up and put my ear to the door. It was silent as a tomb, I wondered where our captors were. It was time to get proactive, Jill look around in some of these boxes and put anything useful on the workbench but be very careful for traps and snakes. Snakes she said her eyes wide. I pointed to the set of boxes I had trapped the first snake I had encountered in, uhhh dont touch that box either. I grabbed the shovel that was leaning against the wall. Use this to open the boxes first, she grabbed the shovel and and started going through the boxes. I went to the trap to see if I could find out what was inside. I couldnt lift the top box or all the little shims of wood would fall. I carefully cut a small slit in the side of the box and just enough light made its way inside for me to see, it was a grenade. the line was tied to the pin and the wooden shims supported the grenade so if it fell the pin would be pulled. This would be a good thing to have if we could get it out of the box. I could hear Jill working not far away and I walked over. Any luck? a couple of things she said I put them on the table. I noticed she had also exchanged her blood soaked shirt for one she had found in the boxes. I went over the table she had found a roll of duct tape, knitting needles, batteries, a small can of sterno, and several tent spikes. Not bad I thought very useful items now we need to make some plans. I was deep in though when Jill screamed.


----------



## Moon Dog

Need to find out why she screamed...


----------



## Spookyboo

I immediately ran to find her and she was just standing there staring down into an open box. Jill, I called her but she didnt say anything. I got closer and looked down into the box. It was full of body parts I could make out fingers and maybe a foot. No wonder it smelled down here. I closed up the box and grabbed Jill and shook her, Jill look at me, JILL,
she snapped out of it and I could see tears forming in her eyes. You cant do this Jill I said softly, you need to be strong or we wont get out of here, do you understand. She seemed to shake it off and walked back to the table. I was worried about her, worried that she would hold it together long enough to do what we had to.


----------



## Moon Dog

I seem to remember that we were just as bad when we first started this "expedition".

Let's get our things together... check things over and make sure everything is operational.

Is the flashlight working? 

We need to get that grenade out of the box... should be no trouble.


----------



## Bloodhound

I agree. Lets get the grenade. Cut the line that is attached to the pin. Is there a way to tell if the grenade is a decoy/dummy. What would be the point in having it if it's fake? Look in the box of body parts is there anything else? Let's check the other two traps and make sure that they were decoys. We dont want to miss anything.


----------



## Hellrazor

put your hand in the box that you cut the hole to grab the grenade and then cut the line. Pull the grenAde out for future usage. 
Close up the body part box after you sift through it. Im sure there is a clue in there. 
Look around for cameras to see if they are anticipating your next move. If thre are cameras, distroy them.


----------



## Moon Dog

Let's just use the grenade to blow a hole in the side of the house on the first floor and get the heck out of here!


----------



## The_Caretaker

have all the boxes been gone through yet?
Can you see all the basement walls? This sounds like an old house int he country it may have a michigan basement and a way to escape if its not booby trapped


----------



## Spookyboo

Jill recovered and went back to checking the rest of the boxes there were not that many left now. I walked along the walls of the basement to make sure there were no hidden exits or traps.
As i waked along the wall I saw a small line taped to bricks. I followed it and saw it was tied into the electric line by the workbench. interesting I followed it the other way to see what it went to and found that it went to a small camera, actually two small cameras. It seemed we were being watched. It didn't really come as a surprise I bet the whole house was rigged with camera's. I sneered at the camera and then cut the lines, At least now they wouldn't be able to see what we were doing. I made sure that I had found all the cameras, then I checked on Jill she had three boxes left and I went to check the two traps I thought were decoys. The fishing line was still lying were it was and I gently lifted up the box. It was a decoy the line was attached to roll of paper. I picked it up and and cut the line off and read it. It said BOOM, and I was glad I had found the camera lines so that they would have no satisfaction in watching me read it. I went to the other box now and lifted it off, this one was attached to a photo, A photo of me standing in the living room. I was holding my knife carrying my bag of stuff. They have been toying with me this whole time. I got mad and at once my headache started. I stalked back over to the work bench and threw the photo down. Jill had just finished her box search and joined me. What is that she said looking at the photo?, a sick joke our captors are enjoying I said barely able to control myself. I finished looking through the boxes she said not commenting on the picture. She handed me a baseball bat and a handful of zip ties. Thanks I said, and she shrugged, some of the boxes were empty.
I am going to need your help with something else now, alright she said. I walked with her to the live trap I am going to cut the hole in the box a bit bigger and then I am going to hold the grenade, when I have a hold of it I want you to snip the taunt line. She looked at me but didnt say anything Jill please do you understand cut it when I tell you ok?. OK she said and I handed her the scissors. I carefully made the hole big enough to squeeze my hand inside, I didnt dare breathe as I grabbed the grenade. I said now to Jill and she snipped the line, good now pull the top box off carefully. When she did I could easily grasp the line and pull it through. I held the ancient looking grenade it must have been from world war two. It might not even work, but I didnt want to test it until I had to. For now I left the long line attached to the pin but I bundled it up and secured it with a bit of duct tape. 
I was checking off the list of preparations I had made in my head, so far so good, next was the body box. Everything so far had a purpose and I didnt think it was an accident these body parts were down here. Opening the box the foul odor hit me in the face, I covered my mouth and nose and pushed through the body parts, they were oozing and made wet noises as I searched but I knew I would find something and when I did it was
almost not worth the work. in a plastic bag was a little tiny key.


----------



## Hellrazor

the key for the box from upstairs that was stolen i bet!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

One thing's for certain, we need to keep an eye out in every room now for a camera.

We need to disable any and all cameras that we find.

Which means somewhere in the house is a "master" room where they are watching 
all this unfold.

Can we follow the lines from the cameras and see where they lead to? 

Do the lines just go to a wireless box? Does it look like the lines come from the ceiling?

I think we need to tell Jill all about the rooms that we've been in save for the secret rooms
and the secret staircases.


----------



## Bloodhound

We need to ask Jill, if she was brought down the stairs. If not we need to find the way she was brought into the house. If Jill was brought down the stairs then I suggest that we go upstairs.
Carry that snake with us and turn it loose at the top of the stairs and into the basement once we leave.

I agree with Moon Dog and Hellrazor.


----------



## Moon Dog

Moon Dog said:


> I think we need to tell Jill all about the rooms that we've been in save for the secret rooms
> and the secret staircases.


We need to be careful and listen to Jill to see if she talks about the rooms that we don't tell her about.


----------



## Hellrazor

Be careful though, Jill may be a trap.. she could possibly be in kahoots with the others and just faking. Maybe Bodybagging did her makeup!


----------



## Bloodhound

Hellrazor said:


> Be careful though, Jill may be a trap.. she could possibly be in kahoots with the others and just faking. Maybe Bodybagging did her makeup!


Lmfao, That was a good one. But you are right and we should be suspicious of her.


----------



## Spookyboo

Disgusted I wiped the blood off the baggie with a discarded hat placed on a box by Jill in her search. I showed it to her and watched her carefully, she just looked at without any emotion. I found this in the box with the uh parts. Jill didnt say anything she was doing her spooky out there stare again. JILL, she looked at me finally, does this look familiar to you?. No she said, sighing after looking at it under the light. I told her about the cameras
and that I only found the lines to two cameras hardwired to a light by the workbench. I didnt see any other camera lines but as I told her there were more than likely more cameras. I told her about the rooms I had been to except for the secret room and secret staircase. I don't know why I held back that information but I just didnt fully trust her, in our circumstance it was only a normal reaction. Jill, do you remember being carried down the stairs? Her brow furrowed as she tried to remember. I can't remember I just woke up down here, but do you feel like you were carried? I must have I guess, I dont know. Her answers were infuriating though I still couldn't answer some basic ones of my own. Would you turn around please I asked her as nice as I could, Why she said suspiciously? I just want to see if you have any wounds on the backs of your legs, she turned as I asked and I could see a lot of scraping and bruising. She was dragged at one point but that could have been to get her in the car. I grabbed my bag from before
we had new batteries in the flashlight so that was working, we had a hammer, a couple of nails, a screwdriver, a pair of pliers, matches, a candle, a tiny key, a photograph, scissors, twine, a couple of zip ties, duct tape, a grenade with a fishing line attached, knitting needles, Sterno, and tent spikes. I carried the knife attached to the broomstick and I gave Jill the Bat, for now. We walked over to the stairs and I again told Jill to wait below. It was still silent on the other side of the door. I tried the knob just in case and to my utter amazement it was unlocked. I swallowed hard and looked down at Jill.


----------



## Moon Dog

Bloodhound said:


> Lmfao, That was a good one. But you are right and we should be suspicious of her.


That's why I mentioned that we need to listen carefully to Jill and see if she
says anything about the rooms that we don't tell her about.

If she already knows about them and we haven't told her about them... then 
we know which side she's on.


----------



## Moon Dog

Well, the door's unlocked now where it was once locked...

Is there any light coming from under the door?

When we looked at Jill, what kind of look did she give us?


----------



## Spookyboo

(tap tap tap) is this thing on? lol

There is no light under the door and she is standing there zombie like holding the bat.


----------



## Hellrazor

Run out flailing a weapon


----------



## Bloodhound

Well since Jill is a little freaky, Let's get her up the stairs with her bat and send her thru the door first!


----------



## Moon Dog

Bloodhound said:


> Well since Jill is a little freaky, Let's get her up the stairs with her bat and send her thru the door first!


Works for me!

Remember to check all rooms for cameras and disable them... keep an eye out for wires like we saw in the basement.


----------



## Spookyboo

I went down the stairs and looked at Jill, I know what she had been through but she wasnt going to make it if she didnt straighten up soon. For some reason I thought of those women who fall in the horror movies. I touched her lightly on the arm and she re-focused, The door is unlocked Jill, are you ready to go? Yes she said a bit to robotic and started up the stairs I felt a bit bad about making her go first but someone had to.
She turned the knob slowly. Go out swinging I said whispering in her ear you go high and i will go low and flash the light. One, Two, Three, she shoved the door open suddenly and swung the bat as she jumped out. I followed right behind shinning the light back and forth in a wide arc. It was dark and the flashlight was illuminating the kitchen that was now drenched in blood, the iron smell made me instantly sick. The kitchen was empty except for a mangled corpse it was so cut up I couldnt tell if it was male or female. They left us quite a surprise and I gagged when I heard Jill retching in the corner. I looked quickly for cameras and didnt see any atleast no lines or wires. If there was a camera it was hidden well. I wouldnt have put it past them to want to see our reaction to their handy work. Jill wiped her mouth and stood next to me waiting I guess for me to tell her what to do she was on auto pilot now. I tried the pantry door it was locked, careful not to slip in the wet blood I went to the Dinning room door and pushed it the smallest crack. It opened but there was something keeping the door from opening on the other side.


----------



## Moon Dog

Look down low, is there a body lying in front of the door blocking it from opening?

Be very careful that one of our captors are not on the other side.

If it's just a body, have Jill help us push the door open.

Are these the only doors here? Pantry, Basement, & Dinning Room?


----------



## Bloodhound

Moon Dog said:


> Look down low, is there a body lying in front of the door blocking it from opening?
> 
> Be very careful that one of our captors are not on the other side.
> 
> If it's just a body, have Jill help us push the door open.
> 
> Are these the only doors here? Pantry, Basement, & Dinning Room?


Great questions. This sounds good to me too.


----------



## Hellrazor

me too. But I would add to check the kitchen over again since there is new stuff. There may be a cutting apparatus that Jill could use that wasnt there before.


----------



## Moon Dog

Good idea Hellrazor, let's check the kitchen out first for any new items.

Then we can work on the dinning room door.


----------



## Bloodhound

This sounds like a plan. Lets go for it.


Moon Dog said:


> Good idea Hellrazor, let's check the kitchen out first for any new items.
> 
> Then we can work on the dinning room door.


----------



## The_Caretaker

With better light we may see something we missed before


----------



## Spookyboo

Whatever was blocking the door wasnt moving so our best bet was to make sure there was nothing more in the kitchen to use before we moved on. We worked together going through the cabinets one at a time, on the top shelf in one cabinet was a box of light bulbs.
I tried switching out the kitchen bulb and it worked the bulb had just burnt out. The kitchen illuminated was worse though, the red blood was everywhere on the floor the sink the counters the walls and bloody marks covered the refrigerator. Next to the sink we found a heavy duty set of bolt cutters covered in blood. Nothing else was new in the cabinets but the fridge was fully stocked with body parts. Jill followed me around and did what I asked her to but she had gone inward, the lights were on but nobody was home, Atleast she was cooperating. There was one cabinet left to check and I opened it and found two bottles of water standing there. I knew they werent there before because i had taken every bottle I could find. These were new and they stood there side by side, I was so thirsty, I had run out of water awhile back. As I contemplated the bottles I noticed something on the floor. It was a few words written in the blood.
"It Is Almost Time", time for what I wondered sneering, I was getting tired of these cryptic games. Jill wandered over to the back door and tugged at one of the boards 
when she saw it was useless her arms dropped to her side and she shuffled back to me.
The only two doors left to us were the locked pantry door and the obstructed dinning room door. I picked up the bolt cutters, aside from them being bloody they were very heavy and I wondered if they would be worth it to lug them around.


----------



## Moon Dog

Take the bolt cutters and let's work on the dining room door, but prepare to have the grenade handy.


----------



## Moon Dog

(tap, tap, tap) Is this thing on?

Sounds empty in here...


----------



## Spookyboo

I tried to look into the dinning room through the small crack in the door. It was pitch black in there I tried to illuminate the room with the flashlight but the beam only illuminated part of the room and I still couldnt see what was blocking the door. Crouching down on the floor I reached my hand through the small crack and the tip of my middle finger brushed something that felt exactly like cold dead corpse. I pulled my fingers back quickly, I could probably push the door really hard and dislodge the body but I wondered if there was a trap here I couldnt see, should I risk it? I could knock the door off the hinges but it will make noise. I could also try to cut the hinges with the bolt cutter. I decided to try and cut the hinges first, it was easy enough to get through the bottom hinge but I was having trouble with leverage for the top one. 
I asked Jill to come over and help me and with two of us straining we finally got through the hinge. Jill stood ready with the bat as I pulled the door in. Our formerly maggot filled friend flopped onto the kitchen floor in her hands was a wrapped present.


----------



## Moon Dog

Have Jill open it while we check out the dinning room... just kidding! 

Look the box over very carefully and look for anything that might look like
a trap trigger. Keep unwrapping the present after each part is checked
for a trigger.

Use the flashlight and fan around the dinning room before we do this just 
to make sure that our adversaries aren't laying in wait for us using the present 
as something to occupy our time.


----------



## Bloodhound

Moon Dog said:


> Have Jill open it while we check out the dinning room... just kidding!
> 
> Look the box over very carefully and look for anything that might look like
> a trap trigger. Keep unwrapping the present after each part is checked
> for a trigger.
> 
> Use the flashlight and fan around the dinning room before we do this just
> to make sure that our adversaries aren't laying in wait for us using the present
> as something to occupy our time.


Good idea Moondog! Lets do this but before we leave the kitchen I think we should check out the locked pantry door while we are there.


----------



## Moon Dog

Works for me... same bolt cutter technique as we did on the dinning room door.


----------



## Spookyboo

I walked toward the present sweeping my flashlight into the dark dinning room it seemed to be empty but I had Jill keep watch while I was busy with the present. The outside was clear of wires and so I pulled off the bow. Something about the present seemed familiar.
It was one of the ones from the closet in the little boys room. I used the knife to carefully slice a piece of the paper and and peeled it down to a white box. I stood back and used the knife on the pole to open the flap. There was yellowed tissue paper on top and I edged closer. I moved off the tissue and looked down inside. There was a small bear and a card that looked like it was written by a child. To the best brother in the wourld Happee Birthdeday. That was it the rest of the box was empty. I was doing a good imitation of Jill for a long moment as my head throbbed and swirling memories haunted my vision. I couldnt know these people...could I ? NO I wouldnt believe it, there has to be some kind of explanation. I finally focused and decided to cut the pantry doors hinges to. I pushed the present from my mind and with Jill's help I got the door open. The pantry was empty now Mr. Barris body was gone and the door to the living room stood half open. The hall light was still on and I could see a camera just over the door focused on me.


----------



## Hellrazor

No one said anythign about the water. I would leave it. I dont trust it. Pour it on something and see if it is acid. I bet its acid....

Lets play our own games with the captor and leave the present be. I bet they would be upset!

Use the bolt cutter to smash the wood off the back door and see if you can escape.


----------



## Hellrazor

Is everything okay with spooky, did we stop the game? I wanna hear whats next!!!


----------



## The_Caretaker

We should try to disable the camera, but be on the look out for booby traps


----------



## Moon Dog

The_Caretaker said:


> We should try to disable the camera, but be on the look out for booby traps


Agreed...


----------



## Spookyboo

Hi, this is Mr. Spooky, Spookyboo's husband. She has been quite ill and in the hospital twice. She has been battling a kidney infection for a month and she had a very severe reaction to the medication she was taking. She is getting better but has been getting rest so she hasnt been online. However saying that it didnt keep her from making me sign on and type in the next portion of your story. "sigh" I would do anything for Spookyboo and she loves this forum, her friends here and of course this story. She will be back on in the next couple of days though we are now behind Halloween wise and I see some very late nights for me coming up, and now without further ado the next part in your mystery story.


Jill watch my back, I said as I cautiously moved out into the hallway I saw the lines from the camera running down the hall and along the wall to the stairs. I cut both lines and for extra measure tore the camera down from the wall. I walked the three steps to the bathroom door and peered inside, empty and untouched. I pulled Jill in and ran the water in the sink and quenched my thrist. Jill followed after me and then washed her face and wet down her hair. I sat on the tub edge and stared out toward the living room. What did they think I would do next, I wanted to do the opposite, keep them off balance. Did I need to check out the rooms again? Were they waiting inside one? and what about the rooms that I hadnt even looked in upstairs? Jill looked slightly more alive but I couldnt count on her for any planning. I felt somewhat better because now it was two of us and the while the numbers were even they still had an advantage. I thought about the secret door in the study they could still easily sneak down behind us we had to block that somehow and maybe lay a trap of of own.


----------



## Hellrazor

Thank you Mr. Spooky. It sounds like Spookyboo is in good hands. I hope she is feeling better soon and enjoys halloween this year. Remind her that it will be here again next year and not to do too much in short time. Its not worth it. 

Now, to the story, I agree, block the booby trap. Did you do anything with the present? Can we check out the map again or have we forsure checked everything out>


----------



## The_Caretaker

Give Spooky our best, just keep a eye on her so she doesn't try to do to much to soon


----------



## Moon Dog

Thanks for the update Mr. Spooky!

Give the Mrs our best and tell her not to worry!


----------



## Moon Dog

Mr Spooky, if you're out there, can you give us an update on the Mrs?


----------



## The_Caretaker

Any onw here anything on SpookyBoo?


----------



## Moon Dog

Scooby Doo, er... I mean, Spooky Boo, where are you?


----------



## Moon Dog

<tap... tap... tap...> Is this thing on?

You okay Spooky?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Moon Dog said:


> <tap... tap... tap...> Is this thing on?
> 
> You okay Spooky?


Try PMing her, MD. She (or her husband) was on the forum within the past couple of days.


----------



## joker

Has anyone heard anything about spookyboo?


----------



## Moon Dog

Saw that Spookyboo was on an hour ago... sure would be nice to continue this game!


----------



## Moon Dog

Remember this one?


----------



## Goblin

Remember which one?


----------



## Zurgh

This looks like it was a real cool game. I hope Spookyboo is OK. I'm gonna plow through all 39 pages of it later, as it looks to be a real good read.


----------



## Moon Dog

Recently received a PM from Spookyboo! Hope to hear more from her!


----------

